# Wessex Fertility : Part 11



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Happy ​


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

BOO


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks!

Annie, how are you getting on with Bert?  It sounds like you are getting out and about meeting people 

Anyone heard from Lottie?  I wonder how her and Tilly are getting on?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow Lou!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Witters, I already had ET yesterday. They called me in early so on day 1 of 2ww today   

I know its only day 1 but is it normal to feel nothing and that you don't actually believe anything is inside you ?!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You know, I remember reading your post - my brain is totally gone now!  I hope I atleast made you giggle! 

Best of luck for this difficult wait   As for not feeling any symptoms yet, yep, totally normal. Just think on all those ladies that don't even realise that they are pregnant until several months in or even at delivery!  Try to stay calm and being pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes you did, thanks Witters. xxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can I just ask your advice again girls, I seem to have lost a lot of symptoms. I have slept through the last two nights without going to the loo, where I was going at least twice before. My boobs aren't as sore and nausea has subsided slightly. Should I be worried? The main worry was the loo business, I am still going constantly during the day but I panicked when I woke up at 6am this morning and realised I hadn't been since 10.30 last night. Or am I neurotic.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Try not to worry Loopy   Maybe you simply didn't drink quite as many fluids right before bed?  Maybe baby's changed position and isn't resting quite as much on bladder?  Maybe hormones are sorting themselves out?    As long as you are still outputting during the day, I would make the most of it!  Believe me, you will welcome a complete night's sleep once baby's here   As for the boobs and sickness, many find that this happens, it goes away for a day or two and then is back the next.  All in all, I wouldn't worry


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks witters, I knew at least you would have some wise words for me. Feel a bit neurotic but at the same time am welcoming the temporary relief.


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello everyone!!!
Loopy, I was exactly like that, had a few nights 'sleeping through' no mid night wees!!! Then had to go 3 times the other night!!! I dont feel pregnant at all and was exactly the same carrying my daughter. Apart from a HUGE tummy, nothing! Try not worry I know its easier said than done though.
Lin x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Lin, hope you're well. Tummy rubs to you  

Loopy, hope you're ok hun, must be a very scary time. I can only imagine what it will be like when I get to that stage. The worry never ends as they say   

How is everyone else? 

I still can't really feel anything, doing lots of visulisation imagining the embies getting ready to implant! Jackie at clinic said it should be around sat that they implant. Please dig in beanies!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Lin. 

Lou, I know it's hard but the worst thing you can do is analyse every little symptom, it can serisouly drive you and dh round the bend!!
Sometimes you get late implanters so don't worry if you don't feel anything over the weekend, some people feel it (I did as I have endo and insides very sensitive) and others don't feel a thing. 
I have every faith that the wessex have weaved their magic again, it's just their year and this board seems to be the most succesfull one on here. 
I bought a hypnosis cd and found it funny at first but actually it helped me relax, if it worked I don't know but I felt better for the visualisations. Actually if you want to borrow it just pm me your address and I can post it out to you tomorrow (if DH hasn't cleaned it away somewhere) you can just return it when you get your BFP if you want or keep it longer, I don't use it anymore and was just going to sell it on ebay sometime in the new year?


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Ladies,
Just checking in and catching up, have fingers crossed for you all and praying for some Christmas miracles.

Emma


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, I did introduce myself briefly on the old board but am still waiting to get started and have been a bit frantic with Christmas and work so will try and get on here more often now!

Hoping to get our first cycle started in the new year, want to do some serious detoxing first, and need to get all our blood tests out the way at wessex.

Good luck to everyone over Christmas, I will check in to see how you're all doing.  Take care and have a great Christmas xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Nelly

We are also starting in the New Year...
I was meant to be having my wisdom teeth out yesterday- but that ws cancelled... so feel a little frustrated as we could have got the ball rolling quicker... have decided to leave my teeth where they are for now.

Wishing youall a Merry Christmas.... have fun

L


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

LADIES!! HELLO!!

I'm sooooooooooooooooo sorry for having not been around.  
How are you? I've been thinking of you...i promise!

All ok here - had a mad 4 weeks since the arrival of Tillie - including split stitches (!) bad infection (!) Flu - me (!) and now tillie has a nasty cold - off to the Dr's this arvo to check it's not a chest infection...
BUT - other than that we are getting on comparitively well...Being a Mummy is fantastic...

Time is no longer my own - so PLEASE forgive me for lack of personals. 'm trying to catch up with everyone's news.  I hope you're well and our bumps are doing great.
Those on TX - GOOD LUCK - and the same for the ladies starting in 09...It's gonna be a good yr! I can feel it!

BIG LOVE to my pals of old and BIG FESTIVE PMA vibes for everyone on this road!

Have a great Christmas and best wishes for 2009.

Lots and lots of love
Me & Tillie 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

evening ladies,
just a quick one to say hello and hope you are all well
we just wanted to wish you all a very happy christams and a very happy 2009, we hope everyones dreams and wishes come true
lots of love
sa and daisy
xxxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hope you all had a lovely relaxing christmas.

This 2ww is taking forever! Must resist testing early  
xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Not long now...
Good luck for your test date


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks LAM. When will you be starting with the wessex?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Phone in day one in Jan- should be mid an and go from there....we need to have ICSI.
Will be good to get started but nervous as well.

Try not to test early- easier said than done I'm sure- I hope the next few days pass quickly for you.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks    You will be fine, I was really nervous too but once you get going it's better because you just concentrate on each stage. They will look after you very well. Are you going to be doing it all at Wessex or will you be doing satellite with somewhere else? Good luck with it all, make sure you keep us posted  

I found xmas took my mind off 2ww, and have been doing well up until today. Now our guests have gone I am getting really impatient and keep coming up with reasons to test/not to test, and that it has worked/has not worked. Hurry up NYE!!!!!!!!!  

What is everyone going to be doing for New Years Eve? Hope you all have a good one   

Wishing everyone the best of luck and happiness for 2009.  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Lou,
Wow has gone quite quickly, best of luck mate. Loads of positive thoughts to you!!! I have my 12 week scan on tuesday so bit nervous myself! Getting quite a bit of a bump now, so there must be something going on in there!!! Seems such a long time ago now that we were in that recovery room together eh??!
Anyway thinking of you. 
Hope everyone had a fab christmas and wishing you all a lucky and fantastic new year!!!!!!
Lin x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahhh Lin, almost 12 weeks that time has really flown!!! Wishing you the best of luck for Tuesday. It does seem so long ago we were in that room   

Tracey you must be having your scan in the next few days then? Sending you lots of hugs too.

How are the other pregnant ladies doing? Please let me join your gang   

Only today, Monday and Tuesday to get through whoo hoo.

Lou xxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lou  I am counting down the days with you, and have been thinking of you often!  How are you feeling?

My 3rd scan is on 2nd Jan.  We had a private scan on 20th December at BabyScan in Cosham (great place!), and all is great.  'Bean' is a bean no-more, it looks just like a real baby!  Never thought I'd ever see a scan with our own baby.  Was 12w on Christmas eve, and seeing the baby and hb on the scan means our m/c odds are really low now, so we circummed to the nagging of family and allowed people to buy the baby some presents.  Very very emotional opening those gifts.

Other than that I'm still the same, bump growing, boobs growing (I love my new boobies!!), still feeling sick all day.  It's just great!  Can't believe it's happening to me.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahh Tracey that is great. You are a lucky lady


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

I am indeed Lou, very lucky, and I never forget that.  10 years of infertility makes you very grateful.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, well I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning with a digital stick. BFN for us this time. At least we can start a new year with a new start xxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Lou
So sorry to read your result. Maybe do another just in case!?? Wishing you all the luck for the new year and a new start. Thinking of you hon.
Lin xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lou, sorry to hear of the BFN   I too would test again on your proper test date.  The digitals aren't overly sensitive right?  Still hoping for you 

Glad all the other bubba's are doing well


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I spoke to clinic to let them know and they said no need to re-test. The reason I tested early is because the digi ones are 97% accurate 2 days early. I've ruined the luck of the thread! xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your BFN (((((hugs)))))
You haven't broken the luck of the thread.

Take care.


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Lou, hon, that 3% chance that testing 2 days early is wrong is good enough for me to still have a glimmer of hope.

I agree, I have read posts here of people testing early (even with early tests), getting a -ive result and gone on to have a +ive on or after OTD.

I know the Wessex says it's a no no, but I simply can't and won't lose hope that this hasn't worked for you.  For me it's not over until AF sings.

Oh and as for the 'broken the luck' comment - tut tut!  There's no luck in the thread to be broken.  It's just coincidence that's all.

Thinking of you Lou, and I have everything crossed for that 3%.  Love ya loads xxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lou, I am so sorry to see your BFN. I am with the others about doing another test just to be sure, stranger things have happened on here  
I know how gutting it is to get that BFN but on the bright side (sorry but I always look for the good in BFN and m/c's from experience) you can get hammered on new years eve and eat lots of french cheese and smoked salmon and prawns. I am still sending you   

I had a private scan on xmas eve and got a dvd of kidney bean moving, saw the midwife same day and apparently my nhs scan won't be until nearer 14 weeks, that is soooo unfair surely with my history they should be scanning me at 12 weeks too? Tracey when is your nuchal? I still feel negative and although we told the family xmas day and they were all very emotional I still can't get that hopeful feeling that it might all turn out ok. I think the thing that frightens me most now is my dvd, if I have a mm/c I will turn into an insane lady and sit around in my pyjamas watching kidney bean all day  

Anyway, I hope you all had a wonderful christmas and have an even better new year, here's hoping all our dreams come true in 2009


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks girls. Glad your kidney bean is doing ok Loopy. 
I am stopping my drugs today, I have to be realistic and 97% is very close to 100% accurate, and the clinic wouldn't say don't re-test and stop taking your drugs if they thought I had any chance of it still working. My way of thinking is that is there was anything there, then it can't be very strong otherwise it would have been positive and therefore of there is anything there it won't make it anyway   so no point in dragging this horrid feeling out. I just have to get over it and dust myself off and start again when ready.
Lots of love to you all. Wishing you all a very happy new year


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lou, we all understand how you're feeling and I am thinking of you, it's a brave and strong decision to stop now and accept it. Take care of yourself and here's hoping for a better 2009 for you


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes I agree, take care Lou.  You are in my thoughts, always.

Loopy - My NT scan isn't until 2nd Jan when I'll be almost 14 weeks too.  If I remember rightly, if you're having the NT part then it should be done by 13w 6d.  We are considering not having the NT part of the scan, or the bloods, as it won't make the slightest difference to us.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey girls,

Hope everyone's had a good xmas ... I've got my appt at Wessex for my frozen cycle on 12th Jan so roller coaster here we go again...   I think day 19 falls on 14th or something... let's   that this time round it works... after almost 10yrs it would be the best present ever.... anyway, thinking of you all those undergoing treatment this new year, those waiting to test.. those with little beans growing...... sorry to the bfns - I hope they turn into bfps soon too  

xx
Sofia


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Sofia, enjoy the new year while you can still eat and drink yummy stuff  

I forgot to tell you girls about my suprise in the scan, well, remember before I was going on about there being two and they could only find one even though I was still convinced there was two, anyway.............................................. there was two   doing an external scan he found it straight away, there is a sac and foetal pole but no heartbeat so it went quite early on   but the moral of this story is to always trust your instincts, if you believe something don't be made to feel stupid about it stick to your guns


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh my god Loopy!!    You were right. Glad the remaining beanie is nice and strong xxxxx

Not sure what to do about your CD? I am defo going to have more treatment, but I don't know how long they will advise me to wait inbetween. xxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Loopy, sorry to hear about the other beanie.   Totally understand how difficult it is to relax and enjoy your pg, I don't think that feeling ever really left me until A arrived safely.  

Lou, so so sorry to hear about the BFN - so gutted for you.    

I think the clinic normally suggests you wait three cycles when they're fresh but I think that would be shorter with FETs, but I could be wrong. 

I think you'll know when you're ready to try again.  

Tracey, great to hear your pregnancy is progressing well  .


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lou, it's up to you about the CD, do you think it will help next time? Did you find it helped you relax this time? If you're not convinced then send it back, if you want to keep it for next time then that's ok. I want to sell it at some point before July (every little helps), but you are most welcome to keep it until then


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok thank you, it did help, if it's ok with you I will keep for next cycle. Hopefully it'll be before July


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Really sorry I have not been around much but I just wanted to let you know that Baby Max arrived very quickly on Sunday morning he is absolutely gorgeous and we can't believe our little miracle is finally here.  All those tests, injections, months of sickness and discomfort were worth it!!!!!

Lots of love and best wishes to you all.

Broomie x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, congratulations Broomie, you must be over the moon. Post some pics soon    

Well, just to confirm I did another test this morning and surprise surprise still BFN.

Hope you all have a great night tonight whatever you do, wishing you all a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR from me & DP.

Lou xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry Lou 

Broomie, many congratulations on the birth of your son Max! What a Christmas present   Looking forward to pics and more details!  Well done you!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou, sorry to hear that - hope you were still able to enjoy your New Year  .

Broomie, many congrats on the birth of your little boy - love the name!  

Happy New Year to everyone else - let's hope this one brings on more Wessex bumps and babies!  

          

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone...
Hoping all you wishes come true.


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

broomie that is fantastic news!!   . It brought tears to my eyes reading you post. I hope you are getting lots of rest and TLC.

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year.

Suzanne xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Firstly Happy New Year to you all...I hope you had a lovely Christmas with your loved ones...

Lou - I'm so sorry to read your news angel - Gutted for you - but your postive outlook is inspirational and i truly hope that 09 sees your dream come true    

Sofia - Great news about your start date darling - very exciting for you - keeping it all crossed for you!   

Broomie - Hello lovely!! Well done you! Congrats on the birth of your darling little boy !! Can't wait to meet him! Bet it's great to not be feeling sick too eh?  Hope you are recovering well from the "quick" birth! Hope all went ok. Big kisses and hugs to you all   

Wessex Bumps - how are you all?! Been a while since i had chance to read up on your news - my apologies. but i hope you're doing well..

Me & Tillie - well - we've had an amazing 6 weeks - but also had a lot of sickness!!!! I had a nasty virus that i passed onto Tillie - which ended up with us being in hos on xmas day!!! But Tillie is doing much better now - but I have now got Flu - so feeling pretty terrible. and now one of my dogs is ill - so got to go to the vets later...i live in a Sick House! oh well! Just hope Tillie doesn't get another bug from me and that my furry boy is ok...such a worry!

Right - it's the new year and i'm thinking of arranging another Wessex Ladies meet - anyone interested

Sending love to you all.

Lottie XXX


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I am    Would need to be a weekend for me though as I work full time in the week xx

Thanks for your post Lottie. Hope all this illness passes for you soon hun    How terrible ending up in hospital for xmas, was that for you or Tillie (or both)? Hope your doggy is ok too   

Hope everyone else is ok? xxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Lou...

Glad you're up for meeting - will be lovely to meet you...will probably be a w/end as most ladies are working during the week - most likely a sat lunch time...if it suits most!

Yep - A&E was for Tillie - she ended up with Bronchialitis (sp?) but as we were at my Mum's (who is an ex-nurse) we were allowed home for the night - but we missed xmas really - i was so upset - she didn't even have a piccy taken for her "first yr" journal! Bless her!

You take care darling...big kiss
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh bless her poor little girl. That is so sad she didn't get her 1st xmas pic taken, but just think, next year will be even better as she will understand a little more and have a big happy smile on her face.  

A saturday lunch time would be perfect for me. Look forward to meeting you and Tillie  

xxxxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi girls, happy new year to you all. Lottie, so amazed that you're not a complete wreck with all the sickness, you are obviously a natural at this  

Can I just ask some advice please, have been quite ill for the past few days, the sickness (not morning generally afternoon) was wearing off and because I'd stopped the cyclogest my tummy was starting to level itself out, but that all changed new years day, I can't sleep, can't eat (have been snacking to get something inside me) feel contstantly sick even in the middle of the night and have a pain just under my ribs. I am completely knackered. My belly is very bloated and I ache all over. Who do I call? I am confused, midwife, nhs direct or do I actually go the dr's or do I take a couple of paracetamol and go to bed. I woke up feeling quite clammy this morning and have had to come into work to cover for colleague who's husbands in hosp with meningitus! I am drinking loads so not dehydrated. Help please?


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

P.s my heart is racing like I've done a marathon.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well.... I think you should contact someone as it is worrying you.
I think I would try my GP first-if there is anyone there to talk to on a Saturday morning. Otherwise I would ring NHS direct.

Hope that you get it sorted- sorry can't give you any other help.

Take care

L


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,  how are you all doing?

Loopy how are you feeling? Did you ring the doc?  

I am still having good and bad days, back at work tomorrow - rubbish. The company I work for has just been sold so will soon be laid off. Hoping it won't be for at least 3-6 months but will know more when we get the next announcement. I was thinking before that I didn't care about it all beacuse when I go back after xmas I will be pregnant so won't care about work but didn't quite go to plan  

I had my follow up app today so upset again! Not sure why as DP is really positive I think I am just still emotional from BFN. They suggest we do another medicated FET (not natural as I am really irregular) and see how the remaining embies do. We have 15 so they'll take 8 out again and might take the rest if those don't do well. If that doesn't work then do antagonist short cycle. The reason I am upset is beacuse they said they don't know if it's the quality of my eggs that is the problem. If it is there is nothing they can do to improve them? Is that right? Anyway DP says I shouldn't be worrying about that as have a FET and possibly another fresh cycle before I need to worry bout that.

Sorry such a miserable post and lack of personals, I will be ok again tomorrow   Hope I haven't depressed you all! 

Lots of hugs to you all 

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Loubelle, sorry to hear you're feeling down    - but not surprised after everything you've been through in the last few months. And the threat of redundancy hanging over your head isn't going to help either.

   

I don't know much about egg quality issues, but I'm pretty sure that there isn't anything you can do to improve egg quality as your eggs are there from the day you're born whereas, of course, men make new sperm all the time hence why they can improve quality with lifestyle changes. 

Your DP is right though - you have a lot of rivers to cross before they can make those conclusions about your egg quality. And there's lots you can do to improve your health generally to help you get through the next cycle.     

Big hugs   - be gentle to yourself and give yourself time to recover. It's such a long and traumatic process.  

love 

cjd
xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello,
I posted a little while ago, but now I'm a little closer to my treatment I thought I'd pop on to see if anyone else is on a similar timetable to me.  We visited the wessex for our first consultation and fortunately (unfortunately) I was already CD3 and they have allowed us to start this cycle.    

I start taking the provera tablets next week (day 19 con appointment next Thursday).  Although the con checked the dates to book us in, we forgot to ask what week she checked (we were just so pleased that my endo hasn't grown back and that we could get started so quickly!). All we know is that it is roughly 1 month after we start the drugs, but does that mean 4 weeks or 30 days?  Not too worried, as I don't want to start obsessing over dates, but it would be good to give my boss a heads-up on when I am likely to be away.

PoDdy


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you CJD    I am feeling a bit better now, and starting to feel more positive again. Went back to Yoga last night and that helped loads. Thank you for your support.  

Hey PoDdy, great news you can get started this month!! What cycle are you doing? If you are doing long protocol it is roughly 2 weeks d/r then about 10ish days stimming then ec, and et about 2-3 days later. I am the same as you I always want to work out specific dates in my head of when I will be doing what!! It does help to have a rough date in your mind though I agree. 

Good luck


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I am waiting for day 1 to phone in... should be next week... so then we can book a day 19 appointment... 
We are doing the antagonist cycle.

Good Luck Pody.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks Loubelle, we're doing long protocol, as I have endo and they don't want it to flare up....will try to not look at the calendar    

Hi LAM, not long to wait then sweety! Thanks for the    hope the witch arrives soon, but hope even more that she doesn't and that you are BFP!!!  

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck PoDdy!  I agree that having dates in mind is good to know, but then during treatment, I found it better to focus on each lettle goal.  Whatever works best for you though.

Lou, glad the yoga made you feel better!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning everyone,

PoDdy - I have my day 19 appointment next Monday - doing a FET cycle (frozen) but not quite sure yet on details   this is my 2nd time on the IVF rollercoaster at Wessex. 

Wishing everyone lots of   

am rubbish at the mo not posting much but work's a bit hectic still  
thinking of you all and reading when I can... I swear I reply in my head... it just doesn't seem to translate to the page or make it on here often  

Anyway... work beckons..

bbs
Sofia
xx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lou, it's totally ok to be depressed and upset, you invested so much into this and for whatever reason something went wrong, I always find it hard to come to terms with because nobody ever knows what goes wrong, if you knew you could change it. But I am a control freak.
Your DP sounds very supportive and encouraging. I think from looking at posts here over the months that quality is not necessarily an issue, some people are told their quality is poor and go on to have perfectly healthy babies. Hang in there, your time will come  

PoDdy, good luck we're here if you need anything. I have endo and my 1st and 2nd cycles were long protocol, I think with endo they never know how your body will react to the drugs, my con admitted it's more of trial and error at first, it's unfair but as with everyone they have to start blind. I had a BFP in a long and short protocol and my eggs were about the same amount for both, I am a very poor responder and the maximum I ever got was 8. 

I went to the doctors and everything is ok.


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

PoDdy, long protocol is usually four weeks. For example for my first cycle I started DR on 14th Feb and had EC 13th March and ET 15th March. HTH. Good luck.     

Loubelle, really glad to hear you're feeling more positive - yoga is great for helping you to relax. In fact anything that focuses on you is wonderful for making you feel better. Hope your dh is coping too - it's so hard for them isn't it?     

LAM, good luck to you too.     

Loopy, so glad to hear everything is ok with you. Was a bit concerned when you disappeared. The worry never ends does it? Did they say what was causing your symptoms?  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

The dr said I had a viral infection (?) that I think is dr speak for I'm not sure but you're definately unwell  
My blood pressure was up, my temperature was up, my throat was swollen, chest thick and had the runs. He said that I will be fine by not eating, kidney bean will still extract any goodness it needs but it will make me feel worse. I felt a bit better when he told me that and stopped worrying, he also got out he doppler and I heard the heartbeat, that was very exciting and reassuring. My nuchal has come through for next friday so kidney bean only has to hold on for another 8 days. 

PoDdy I forgot to say that for my 1st go with my endo they down regged me for 4 weeks prior to the normal start so in all I was d/r for 6 weeks. I loved the buserilin it made all the endo symptoms go away they could have given it to me for months and I would've been happy


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Yayy Loopy, just seen on your ticker you're past the 12 weeks  

Thanks Loopy and Splodgesmum. We are so lucky to have this thread and site. You girls are all amazing.

Whats going on with the meet up plans did anyone else reply to say they would like to meet? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Count me in on the meet up!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I like the idea of taking it all a step at at time and acheiving little milestones.  Milestone 1, our first set of drugs arrived today - pop quiz - what am I missing?  
I have:
Provera
Bureselin and needles
chronic gondatophin
cyclogest
HPT

I was told there would be 2 deliveries, what else should I be expecting.....whatever it is, it will cost about £500.  Also, should I have a sharps bin

Roll on milestone 2 - day 19 appointment  

I am quite lucky with my endo, I had very few symptoms (couple of excruciating burst cysts and bad p pain, which I thought everyone had - LOL what a div!) before lap&dye and it doesn't appear to have re-appeared yet.

I was on clomid before and found the side effects quite distressing (mostly the mood swings and being emotional).  Do you get any side effects from these drugs?  

PoDdy


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

The first time round I didn't get any side effects except for a red hot itchy bump at the injection site, and a bit of an upset tummy, second time round I had mood swings - Poor DP    I think everyone reacts differently some get no symptoms at all.

You should def have a sharps bin hun xxxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

PoDdy you said:

I have:
Provera                      ( I have no idea what that's for)
Bureselin and needles
chronic gondatophin      (don't know about that one either)
cyclogest
HPT

I would think that the last item is maybe puregon, that's about £500 a go. Yes, you should definately have a sharps bin, I imagine if you can pop into the clinic they will give you one.

Lou, Although I am past 12 weeks I am not relaxing till my scan next friday and although I heard a heartbeat monday I am not convinced kidney beans ok till I see him. It's major paranoia 24/7, I can hopefully relax and enjoy it in precisely 7 days


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, I agree, you should have a sharps bin, call the clinic and they should arrange one for you (either to be sent out or collected).  The other thing you will be expecting is the stimming drugs, you may get this a little closer to the time?  I had mine altogether, but it was a good few years ago now and things may have changed since then.  Good luck!

Lottie, great to hear from you!  Sorry to hear that you and Tillie have been so poorly  not nice at the best od time, let alone at Christmas.  I am up for a meet, but weekdays are better for me as weekends are usually full of family things and swimming 

Loopy, so excited with the countdown of your scan!  I'm sure you will be worry free until you walk back to your car   You just need to put your faith into bean and look forward to another day.  You are past the critical 12 week mark, so well done!  Now you need to look to the feeling the movement stage.  Once you get that, you will begin to enjoy it, not least for physically knowing bean is ok due to the movement, but that is when the whole bonding really starts.  I really miss that part


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Loopy hun you make me smile! Kidney bean is a strong little bean right now and before you know it, it'll be kicking your kidneys to prove it!    Thinking of you, I know i'll be the same and I haven't even been through the past trauma you have my sweet so it's not surprising you are still paranoid. Hope the next week goes very fast for you xxxxx

P.s. Provera is used to bring a bleed on. Its the first thing you start taking on day 19 xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies.

The chorionic gondatrophin is called pregnyl.
Will look forward to the £500 bill then - not!  

I called the clinic and they will give me a sharps bin at my day19 appointment - 5 days to go! Also, i'm just about ready to ovulate, so still hanging on for a last chance of falling naturally!  Maybe that is why the stimming drugs come later?

Enjoy seeing your son/daughter (does that sound weird - I bet it does!) next week Loopy   
PoDdy


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

I forgot to answer re: the meet up. I would love to meet you all, I am in berkshire so have a way to go but as I (like most of you) work full time weekends are really the only option. 
Where were you girls thinking, are you all in southampton?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm in Poole. Don't mind where we meet wherever is the most central and easy to get to for everyone xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Count us in too for the meet up if it is at the weekend


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies!

wow - a busy time coming up...

PoDdy, LAM and Sofia - Good luck with your TX - it's a tough and exciting time - we'll be here with you all the way...        

Loopy - sweetheart - hte worry doesn't really stop!  But congrats for reaching 12 weeks angel - it gets a little easier now - and as Witters said - you can start to look forward to some of the nicer milestones, like feeling bean move!    Good luck for your next scan - i hope it brings you some peace   

Lou - big hugs angel - it sounds like you are turning a corner   every day brings a new emotion eh? It's good to hear you're feeling more positive - it's damn hard going but keeping positive is half the battle at this stage. 

All ladies! 
The MEET is looking popular again - how about the last weekend (SAT) in Feb? I think that most ladies are Southampton based - is that ok for all for a location? Witters - hopefully you can make it babe - it would be lovely to see you although totally understand that the weekend is family time...I suppose we need to form a list! I'm not the best at keeping things going at the moment though!!
Can you add your name in a reply message to the list below - make it purple and then everyone should be able to see who's going - or take your name off if I've got it wrong!!

Lottie
Loubelle
LAM
Splodgesmum
Loopy
Witters



Me - well Tillie is certainly making her mark...Following the various illnesses she decided to stop breathing on Sat - YEP - every persons worse nightmare. It's called "Apnae" - norammly found in prem babies - but some babies have it anyway. They just stop breathing for no apparent reason. It's the most horrific thing I've ever been through - but thankfully she is here with us now and seems to be fit and well...Southampton General were fantastic - as were the paramdeics who brought her round. I think she was not breathing for about 12 seconds, i stripped her clothes off, blew on her face and rubbed her chest - whilst panicking like crazy and talking to her - beggin her to come back to me...
It's all very distressing but i have to move on - she's fine and I have to deal with it!!! 
Needless to say I'm now going on a First Aid course for bubbas!!!!

Other than that we're good!!

Right - madam is crying so I'd better sign off...

Sending big love to you all...Miss you!!!!

Lottie XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, you sure have been through it with little Tillie   My two had several apnea attacks so I totally understand that heart sinking feeling - although we were in a place with a medical team within grabbing distance.  They were forever getting beeping alarms for de-sats (low oxygen) too.  When they took those monitors off it was very peaceful volume wise but excruciatingly nervous time for us all.  You are doing so well!  Mummy instinct really does kick in doesn't it?  I bet you can't imagine life without her already   I never physically went on a first aid course, but DH bought a home course for me to do which was certainly well worth it.  It gave me so much more confidence and peace of mind.

As for the meet, I will stay on the list as a potential, although it depends on time etc as we go swimming on a Saturday lunchtime.  Fingers crossed I'll manage it as I'd love to meet you all!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Lottie - goodness me! and very well done   I hope you enjoy the first aid course and Tillie's crying.  By the sounds of it she is now more than happy to make a racket  

We had out CD19 appointment toady   Unfortunately, DH started looking at the calendar when we got back   I don't want to know dates, as if they slip because I don't down-reg in time, or stim properly, I will get frustrated.  Luckily, I have managed to forget the dates now   good ol' memory eh?

We're really excited, but neither of us are sure how we will cope with a BFN or, heaven forbid, a miscarriage.  I think the worst part is the waiting and having to wait for our next round would be difficult.  Any advice ladies?  Something philosophical would be lovely. 

PoDdy


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

PoDdy,

There are so many things that can go wrong that it's impossible to stress yourself out over all of them. I would just relax and learn to enjoy the journey. I wanted to know exactely what my d/r dates and stimming dates were as it's a way of trying to be in control of something that is so far out of your control. It helps to plan things around those dates too, maybe weekends away, seeing old friends and eating out with DH just because you can  
Each stage is exciting and stressful:
down regging - I loved it because the drugs made me feel good and stopped the endo
stimming - this was the last phase and the thought of growing your very own little eggs is amazing, it's like having your own personal allotment in your belly. Each time we went for a scan to measure the follicles it was exciting.
e/c - that's great, it's my favourite part, ask for loads of drugs sit back and enjoy the ride!!
the 3 - 5 days of fertilisation - stress is part of your every day world by now and this is the ultimate 'are they aren't they' you have no control and your body is empty you just have to believe they know what they're doing (your eggs I mean not the embryologist)
e/t - fab and quick, then they let you go and you're on your 2WW, this is the worst time and whatever the result it brings with it a whole other range of emotions. To be honest I was almost relieved when I got my BFN it was nice to have my body back to myself. I have also had the m/c which is just cruel, getting the BFP then taking it away from you.
One thing I can say is that whatever happens you will deal with it, we are strong women and can take anything the world throws at us, look what you've been through already. 
Well you asked for advice and I wrote you a small essay................ I just find the whole process great, maybe I'm an idiot and stress junkie but I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Phew got carried away before..

Lottie, I think you sound very calm for someone that has been through all of that in such a short time, I do think that you may have inspired me to go on a 1st aid course, thank you for that. 

Southampton sounds like a logical place to meet although if we could make it somewhere easy to find, maybe on the edge instead of town centre as I probably wouldn't even know where that was, don't know about any of you other out of towners!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Loopy  ,
Thanks for the note.  I am excited and enjoying it so far and you are absolutely right, I shouldn't worry now about something I have no control over and we'll have to cross the BFN bridge/ m/c bridge if we get to it.

Just the sort of 'snap out of it you crazy woman' telling I needed!  

PoD


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Lottie oh my goodness, my heart sank and I had tears in my eyes just reading that, you must have been so scared. Well done you for reacting so quickly, and good idea re first aid course   Tillie! Stop scaring mummy and daddy  
Date for meet sounds good to me. Somewhere easy to find would be good   I only just about know how to find my way to the wessex each time  

PoDdy (what does that mean or stand for by the way??!!) it's natural to feel apprehensive about this but Loopy has given you good advice. Just chill and let your body do it's thing, it does what it does when it wants to. You might be a day longer downregging or you might be quicker, it will just happen when it's meant to. I still hadn't had a period by day 17 of d/r (should have by day 14) and that was fine, everything still went ahead as planned it just took a little longer thats all.

Loopy hows kidney bean doing? Hope you are ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi girls!!
Sorry havn't posted for a while......have been trying to keep up with everyones goings on though. Have been busy doing nothing if you know what I mean. My daughters gone back to school and we are trying to organize a bit of decorating, all easier said then done!!
Hope you are all well, I've had a hacking cough for a bout 3 weeks now!!! Poor little belly has been bouncing around like anything. Got abit worried about it but have been told all should be ok......still worrying!!! Am 16 weeks today (can you believe it!!) 12 week scan all good and screening low risk so little happier. Next hurdle 20 weeks!! Have started to feel the odd flick and flutter too which is lovely!
Best of luck to all the ladies starting their treatment. It all goes by very quickly even though it seems a life time waiting for each stage. 
Lottie, oh my god!!!! I would have stopped breathing too. Ive gone it to panic mode if Rebecca has had a high temperature let a lone stop breathing! Have they told you that its likely to happen again? Well done for quick reactions though!!! Isn't motherhood great!!!!?!!!! 
Lou, how are you doing hon? Have you got any next round dates in mind yet?
loopy, Hope your scan goes well, think its today?
Hows other Lucy doing? Twins wasn't it
Would also love to meet you all, if I can make it will be there!!!!
Linxxxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

PoDdy, I didn't mean snap out of it you crazy women, although I think we're all crazy women in here for doing the tx, I'm sure you will all agree you have to have a certain level of insanity to put your body through that sort of stress. 


Lou and Linda, thank you for remembering. Have just been for my nuchal, they won't tell me the results though as had bloods done at the same time and they wait for that. She was pointing out the head and spine and bits and eventually I had to ask if there was a heartbeat, she said yes, of course, but I would've thought that would be the first thing they tell you. Anyway my stress levels have lifted slightly I am officially in the same sort of danger of things going wrong as any normal pg women on earth, that feels kinda nice. Kidney bean might need a new name as he looks like a little person now. Am happy that I can finally tell the world.


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

hello ladies, 
i shall see how much i can write before the little bertie decides to wake up, which no doubt wont be long! i managed to get on here brielfy last week for a bit of a catch up but didnt have time to post- lottie i did text you though have you changed numbers or are you as bad as me for even finding time to texted- sorry loubelle ive been crap. x
well the little guy is now 12wks old and weighing in at 14lb 10oz, although today he seems to of gone on a diet and my boobs are fit to burst!   
i would love to meet up but am due to go to bristol that w'end, i dont suppose theres any chance of doing the sunday instead of the sat then i will go to bristol thurs instead of fri and will then be back for sunday meet up? i dont want to put everyone out through. (lottie or loubelle, please can you text me about this as i rarely manage to get on the site, thank you)
broomie- congratulations hun, i cant believe its been that long since we met up.
lottie- you really have been through the mill. big kiss to you hun and bertie sends dozens to tillie.

well thats my q to sign off as the little fella needs me and ive got the get the oven on for dinner too (to be fair DH is ironing   ).

love to everyone, lots of   to all those going through treatment at the mo and those shortly due to start and to all those mummys out there.

xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

HI all

Question- Do you have to get your drugs through the Wessex or can you shop around?
Are the prices charged by the wessex comparible?

Had the letter through today for a day 19/20 appointment on the antagonist protocol and a message on my answer phone form the company who supply the drugs.
What did you all do?

Thanks
L


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,
You dont have to get your drugs through the clinic, but i found they were very very competitive.  Couldnt find them cheaper when i did my cycles, but you are not actually buying themform a clinic they just provide the prescription to an outside company. Im not even sure the Wessex make any money on the drugs unlike some other clinics.

Emma


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

LAM, I shopped around a bit, there are loads of places that claim they do the cheapest drugs but I found the place the clinic outsourced to was the cheapest. My Dr said he would do anything to help and when I went through the GP's pharmacy for a quote it was nearly 50% more expensive. It's good as well because they deliver to your door which is very convenient.
Basically if you find them cheaper elsewhere then buy them, you aren't tied to the wessex. 

Loopy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the messages... I feel a little overwhelmed at the moment and we are only just starting.
Well decided to just go with the clinic. Drugs delievered next week.

Has anyone else done the Antagonist cycle... little confused as it says the Puregon drugs will be dispensed at the day 19 appointment and payment will will be requested for the drugs..... Seems strange not to pay for them all at one time. HOw much will  the Puregon cost?

Also have no idea what the drugs do and when to take them I am sure it will become clear on our appointment on 3rd Feb.

Take care and goodluck to all going through this or those waiting on scans or enjoying their precious babies.

L


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi LAM,
Go armed with all your questions, but I had Sue and she basically ran us through exactly what will happen and what the drugs do. I got my stimming drugs after the first lot. I think it is because they need to see you and decide on the doseage.

I think I am on antagonist cycle (log cycle). My stimming drug is Puregon and I will be taking 200iu doses and it cost me £450. I know someone else who was prescribed 150iu and theirs came to £395. The rest of my drugs came to £197. However, it is all condition dependent and I was originally quoted £800-£1000!!!

A run through my drugs (in the order I will take them):
*7 Provera tablets * - brings on AF by increasing the amount of progesterone in your body and then stopping it. The drop in progesterone signals AF to start.
*Burserelin* - Injection (all explained how to do at your day 19 appt) for shutting down the ovaries.
*Puregon* - Injection with a special pen for stimmulating the ovaries to produce lots of follies (stimming drug)
*Pregnyl* - trigger jab to make the follicles burst to release the egg
*Cyclogest* - pessary  provides progesterone to prevent miscarriage

I'm not sure if everyone has the same?

Hope this helps,
PoDdy


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi
Thats exactly what I had, I think our bill came to around £800. All of it came together (in a stylish bag - not!)
DO ask the clinic anything you are unsure on though. We found them very helpful and although it seems all confusing it actually is all quite straight forward and relativly easy. I found the IVF protocol patient book thingy they give you quite informative too, where they put down your doses and times etc.
Hope this is some help.
Lin x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree, I had a very similar protocol 3 years ago, only I was on Menopur instead of Puregon.  I believe the antagonist cycle is all done within one cycle instead of de-regging the first cycle then stimming the second.  Therefore, I would imagine the drugs maybe different?  Don't worry, it will all be explained fully at your appointment and they will write it down in a booklet for you to bring home.   Mine even had a space to tick off once you've completed that perticular medication, so you can see your progress - much like an advent calender 

Good luck!!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

I did the antagonist cycle this time. You start the buserelin on about day 3 and use this for about 2 weeks to shut down then the puregon for a further 2 weeks to fire them eggies up, at this time they should scan you every other day from your 2nd week to see how they're growing and then decide what day to do e/c. The cost of the puregon depends on what dose they put you on, my last cycle I was on about 200 a day and I found buying the largest sizes of puregon came out a bit cheaper than buying the smaller ones, add that to your list of questions. I think they do quote up to about £1000 for puregon because they're never quite sure what dose and how many days you'll be on it for but on each cycle I've never actually paid that much. Don't worry about when you do the drugs they will tell you exactely how and when. Anatgonist is very short and runs in time with your normal cycle so when you hit day 1 you can count almost 28 days to e/t. 
Also it worked for me when the long protocol had failed as I'm a poor responder and only get a handful of eggs, they say antagonist gives a better quality of eggs for people that only get 4 or 5, so keep positive.
Ooohh it's so exciting  

Loopy x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello ladies!

How are we all? It's a busy time eh?

Emma - Hello!!!! Congrats on starting TX...I'm keeping everything crossed for you angel XXXXXXXXXXXXXX Good luck                     

Ladies with bumps! Seems all is going smoothly so far - unless i've missed anything...the worrying never stops but i sincerely hope you're managing to enjoy yourselves too!

TX'ers! Hope you're feeling ok? A dear friend of mine is mid-cycle with Wessex and Im spending a lot of time with her...forgive me for not sending lots of personals...it's a tough road - here's hoping that you get your dream...               

Annie - Hello darling - will text you...but in case you read this: Big snuggles to Bert - lovely to hear he's doing well. Can't wait to meet him!!! Tillie is now 9 weeks and weighs about 9lb...catching up nicely! XXX

Thank you for your lovely messages...I can report NOTHING   ! Tillie seems to be getting better by the day (although she has a little cough) and I'm getting my head round her apnea attack.
I did a resus course yesterday - it was a real confidence boost - I would suggest it to everyone...they dealth with choking too. Not nice to face but certainly worthwhile!

THE MEET
Does a Sunday suit people better?? I'm easy!!  

I need a list of names! I know you have all been good and mentioned on your posts that you'd like to come but is it ok if you add your name to this list below, after cutting and pasting it into your post? That way we should be able to get a proper list together, Sorry to be a pain but i'm not able to keep tabs like i used to!

Witters - is a Sunday better for you angel?

Add your name here:
Lottie

Big kisses and tummy rubs all round.

Take care ladies XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

Add your name here-
Lottie
Annie 

sorry cant post anything else.
love to all.
x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Add your name here-
Lottie
Annie 
Loopylu

I work every other sat and 28th is my sat off so sat or sun fine by me.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Add your name here-
Lottie
Annie
Loopylu
Loubelle

Sat or Sunday fine with me.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Add your name here-
*Definate*
Lottie
Annie
Loopylu
Loubelle

*Provisional*
Witters - I will try for whatever day you agree, just can't promise right now


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi just wondered if i could join your group, we have had been with wessex since jan 08 had first ivf in sept which was successful then miscarried at 6 weeks, just about to start next cycle mid feb hopefully. really pleased to have found this site and not feel so alone.
Kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Birdy, ofcourse you can join!  Sorry to hear of your loss  Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi
Add your name here-
Definate
Lottie
Annie
Loopylu
Loubelle

Provisional
Witters - I will try for whatever day you agree, just can't promise right now  
Lin - will try too, but depends on my daughters social calender!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Kirst,

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage    

Welcome to the group  

I will be starting my next cycle Feb/March time xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Add your name here-
Definate
Lottie
Annie
Loopylu
Loubelle

Provisional
Witters - I will try for whatever day you agree, just can't promise right now 
Lin - will try too, but depends on my daughters social calender!!!!!!!! 
LAM- if it is a Saturday more chance as we are in Southampton having accupunture anyway.


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Kirst,

Welcome to the group you will find everyone very helpful. I know it's bitter sweet but congratulations on your last BFP, it's so cruel when you go through so much only to m/c. My 2nd go I m/c at 6 weeks so know exactly how painful it is but the positive thing is it worked so your odds for a succesful pg next time are greater, that's what I believe and so far it's worked for me.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you, it is hard everyone just tells you to keep trying but they dont know what people have to go through. just so pleased that clinic are superb and now i found this i know there are so many other people going through stuff makes it easier. how often do you come on here?
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It is nice to 'talk' to other people who are going through or been through the same.

There is usually someone about every day


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello ladies  

I joined FF on Wednesday so far have found the site to be great, people are so friendly and supportive…..Professor Waffle and Caz sent me some great links, so here I am to say ‘hello’…. 

Me & DH are beginning our first antagonist cycle of IVF soon with Wessex we have our set up appointment on 27th Jan, mixed feelings about it, excited apprehensive  trying to remain positive…   but scared about being too positive – feel like an emotional wreck at the moment!!!!! lol.

DH has been great, supportive &patient with me, I’ve been so up and down of late, I feel sorry for him! 

I was DX with POF 2 years ago, we were guided towards Wessex from my GP, as we have been unsuccessful with funding from Hampshire PCT. We tried everything; appealing on the decision (with support from Wessex) under exceptional circumstances because of the POF but our case wasn’t exceptional enough!!! 

We then wrote to the Chief Executive of the PCT complaining about the policy, we knew were clutching at straws……but it was worth a try, received a letter back from Chief Exe say sorry, we cant help you.

It doesn’t feel real that we’re actually going to be starting our TX soon, looking forward to the appointment on Tuesday I have 101 questions I want to ask, as we’re both confused about how it all works the drugs and everything!   

Drug Company has just rang whilst I’ve writing this – its becoming real!   

Its been great reading through this thread, really helpful, thanks ladies

Running Girl  x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

running girl
i have my set up app 27th jan too for 2nd attempt, they explain everything and it feels more real once you know all the ins and outs, good luck


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Evening all well i have two mins for a quick catch up aqnd say hello!!!!

Hello to everyone there are quite a few new names on here now but so lovely to see you all and i have been reading all your tales.

Witters, hello how r u and your lovely twins?? it feels ages since ive been on here now xx
Lottie how is tillie, i saw she has been giving you a few scares, i hope all is well now xx
Sofia,   for the next FET lots of luck to you
Splogesmum, lovely new name!!! and i did spy u on the news!!!!
Annie and Broomie, how r u getting on, Hope Bert and Max are bhaving for u 
Hello to mrs shaw and tracy
Im so sorry who ive missed but hello to u too!!!  

Well we have had chicken pox for the last 3 weeks and its been hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but at least it isw all over ad done with now my poor baby was covered from head to foot we couldnt even hold her without hurting her,she couldnt lay down on her back as that was too painful so she slept on her belly and now just turns herself over whenever she fancies now!!!

We can now roll in all directions and doesnt stay in the same place where i left her all the poole pottery has now had to be moved!!!!!!!

I would of loved to come to the meet up but i am so sad to report but i am actually back to work!!!! i cant believe it i am so sad its all gone so quick i just want to turn the clock back a few months!!!!

well off to make flowers bottles for tomorrow

take care everyone
love
sa and daisy
xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

*Add your name here-
Definate*
Lottie
Annie
Loopylu
Loubelle

*Provisional*
Witters - I will try for whatever day you agree, just can't promise right now 
Lin - will try too, but depends on my daughters social calender!!!!!!!! 
LAM- if it is a Saturday more chance as we are in Southampton having accupunture anyway.

Hello lovely ladies!!

I see the list for our meet is growing...Think we need to confirm the date!!!
It seems that the Saturday works for most...LAM - what time are you having acu?

There is a Harvester just off of Junction 8 of the M27 - Hamble turn off. I'm told it is child friendly and quite cheap!!
How does that sound for you? I feel guilty suggesting it as it is very close for me - but it seems to be central and not in the town so parking would be easier etc.

However if anyone has a better suggestion then please go ahead...I'm not Hampshire-born so my local knowledge is pretty bad!

WELCOME to the new ladies - GOOD LUCK with your forthcoming TX. It's a rollercoaster ride but hopefully well worth it for you...We are always here to help and give any advice we can. The ladies here are great and very caring...

Hope all the recent little bumps are doing well?!! Hope Mums-to-be are feeling well... xxx

Snuggles to the babies!! XXXX

Quick catch up so gotta fly - but Tillie doing well and so far no more scares!

Sending lots of love and tummy rubs XXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Kirst, thanks for your message.  Ordered my drugs today     I feel silly that I'm getting excited/nervous about a set up appointment!!!!!  But I suppose it all starts from here.  I hope your ok, I'm keeping everything crossed for you    that it happens this time.       

Coco, sorry I havent a clue where to get the drugs any cheaper - I was going to try and shop around too, but thought I would just get more stressed trying - good luck.

The ladies on here might have some info for you - if not there is a thread on the main page IVF general chit chat for the uk - a thread called where to buy cheap drugs.....that may help you.

running girl


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Coco, I think that the company the wessex use are the cheapest by far for drugs but do shop around to make sure you are making the right decision.
Lottie, that Harvester sounds perfect, if it's just off of the motorway then I can't see anyone having problems finding it.

Are any of you new girls coming for lunch, it would be nice to see you?


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, I have been quite rubbish at posting on here but have had my first visit to Wessex today and am ready to go with my first round of ICSI!  Am VERY excited and a bit nervous but we hope to start in March - anyone else likely to be doing the same around the same time?

x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, thats really good news that you are ready to get going the time will fly by now you know its gonna happen and your first visit is done. i have my set up app for ivf tom so looking forward should start treatment 9th feb

coco glad your app went well keep me updated

running girl - good luck for tom let me know how you get on
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Lottie

Husband has accupunture at 12.00 for an hour- so should be able to make it for about 1.1.5-1.30.
We have our day 19 appointment next Tuesday morning- drugs should arrive tomorrow. Then I just have to wait for AF, scan day 3 and start the drugs. Excited and aprehensive. Nice to see lots of others starting treatment soon too.

Take care

L


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Girlies,

I may not be able to make the meet that weekend now   It's my little brother & sisters 18th that weekend and my mum is trying to plan for them all to come to bournemouth for the weekend (my family live in Devon). Nothing is definite yet but I thought I had better let you know. I really want to meet you all  

Hi to all the new girls having start up apps etc, it's an exicitng and scary time, good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

I think with all the information over load I've had things are only just sinking in now and I'm thinking of things I should have asked yesterday.  What is the day 19 appointment for - just to go through the drugs and how to take them before starting on next AF? x


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

hi ladies,

i wont be able to come to the get together as i cant do the saturday. have fun though.

good luck to all the new girls.

x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi nelly, your day 19 app is to get your forms filled in any payments due, go through process so you happy you know what is gonna happen, talk through drugs and any issues. then you go backonce af starts. hope that helps
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Could I rejoin your thread?

You may remember me from around November time, we were deliberating on whether to have our next go at the Wessex or to go to Poland.  Well unfortunately our last 2 frosties from our first fresh cycle didnt survive the defrost   , the clinic phoned this morning - they rang early so I new something was up.  Having read all of your posts about the Wessex and hearing about all of the positive results they have had recently has made our minds up - we are going to phone the clinic to make an appointment to speak to them about starting treatment with them.  I am going to phone them tomorrow morning.  We had a bad luck year last year and this now finishes it!  

Good luck to everyone.

Elly


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Kirst, I have mountains of forms so that explains that!  

Hi Elly - good luck with Wessex, they seem to have a lot of positive results, lets hope you get what you want this time x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry- which weekend are we planning the meet up for... accup not at the same time ech Saturday- so may be able to do earlier if needed.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi running girl how did you get on with your app today?
kirst x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I started my provera tables on my day 19 app day and started injections 2 days after. xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

just to let you know that we have our first consultation booked with Sue Inglemas (not sure that I have spelt that correctly) on 18th Feb.  As we have only just had all our bloods done we dont need to do them again, they just want copies of the results and DH has to get a copy of his semen analysis.  All being well we will be able to start again in April.  They were very friendly and helpful on the phone, which is a good start.  We are going to see our consultant in Woking just to close off our file there, plus we have paid for the follow up so dont want to throw any money away!

Good luck to you all, I hope to be able to get to know you all a little better over the coming months.

Elly


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ells,
We had Sue and she was lovely.  Explained everything and took time to answer our questions.
 

I'm still waiting for AF.  It's 8 days since I stopped the provera tablets - is this normal?  I'm really feeling like I have PMT (don't usually suffer with this) and the whole thing is getting me down a bit...I just know it is going to hurt so much when she does rear her ugly head    I have to call the clinic if she isn't here by Saturday (although I'll call on Friday and see if they want me in on Monday).  What is she waiting for 
  
PoDdy


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

PoDody mine took a while both times I d/r too. I think if your cycles are long then she will take longer to arrive anyway. If you still haven't had period by Sat then they will scan you and do a blood test to see what's going on. Good luck xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

hope you are all okay.  Just thought some of you (maybe all of you) may be interested to know that I have written a letter to our MP about NHS funding for IVF!  I am hoping that he will take up our cause for funding and the number of cycles you can have on the NHS.  You never know, we may get a positive answer.  I hope it will help.  Apparently the PCT is looking at their current policy and are putting it out for public consultation in Feb - they are looking at age and cycles etc etc.  May be worth everyone logging on and putting their comments on to the discussion document.  If any of you are interested, I will, when they send me the info, post the web address for the document discussion on here.  I think it may cover Hampshire and not just Southampton.  

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
I've been corresponding with my MP since last November about the state of the NHS funding in Hampshire in general (my age was a no-go for treatment) and have found him to be very responsive and supportive.  I definately feel that the more letters they recieve on one subject, the more focus it recieves.  The South central PCT was formed in 2005, so they have had 3 years to sort through the Management of Change of such an undertaking.  The NHS management committee keeps meeting and postponing the decision, so to hear that Feb it is going to public consultation is not a suprise - that way, since the majority of the public aren't affected by fert. treatment, it's likely to end with us receiving even less than we do now  .

Hi loubelles,
The annoying thing is, I would have naturally come on on Tuesday if I hadn't had to take the provera  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, its interesting to know about the nhs payemnts, i might write a little letter myself. as for the provera it takes different lengths of times each time ive taken it too. 
hope you all doing ok?
kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok.

I had a battle with the NHS about funding and finally got somewhere when my doctor got involved.  I wrote to my MP, NHS, PCT - you name them, they got a letter after we were refused funding because DH already has 2 children.  MP was very supportive and agreed that Hants didn't follow government guidelines.  

I read an article in the paper about IVF in Hampshire and got really angry about it and went to see my doctor and she wrote a letter to the PCT and they decided to fund us for one cycle.  I was gobsmacked.

It's definately worth fighting for, I had given up all hope.

Currently waiting for my 'freebie' to start in March


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well done girls. My Dad was a local councillor and has been nagging me for months about writing a letter to our MP, I am unfortunately under a different authorty to you guys, so I'm not sure if I'm allowed to be involved in Hampshire I will however sign or comment on anything you have a link for. It won't help me now as I've paid for 3 tx and as we know once you've paid for one you are automatically not entitled to NHS funding, I think this is country wide? It is very unfair that 18 year old girls get nose jobs because they aren't 'happy' with their own nose but us with a genuine problem can't get a penny   Me and DH can't even afford for me to have more than 6 months maternity leave because of the amount we spent on tx ooooohhhhhh makes me so mad anyway that's for another discussion for another day.....
I'm behind whatever you want to do just let me know.

Loopy


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

i agree the bloody nhs, we couldnt have treatment either DH already has kids so that was that. the fact that both of us had problems, didnt make a blind bit of difference so we had to go private, if i still live in bristol and had met DH there there we could of got funding, but now living in dorset it was a no go. so they were saying the fact the DH has kids is fine, but i wasnt allowed. then you have all these people having thousands of pounds of treatment because they have chosen to smoke for years or yes decide they should have a nose job or have had a boob job, or some othersort of cos surgery in another country which has gone wrong, but the nhs will pick up that tab. arh......................................................

anyway hello everyone.

x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I called the clinic today, as I have has 14 burserelin injections and no AF.  I have to go for a blood test and possibly a scan on Monday. Is there any hope whatsoever of me starting stimming on Tuesday?  For example, if the bloods say I am fully down-regged do I still have to wait for AF??  

 where is she....?

Any ideas on how to make her arrive?  I tried the ol' do a hpt - got a BFN and she usually arrives 10min later, but that didn't work either  

PoDdy


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

PoDdy, When I d/r the first time I only had a little tiny bit of spotting so they did a scan and blood test. The scan showed a cyst which they expected to be producing oestrogen and for the bloods to therefore show as not d/r but when the results came back I was d/r and I started stimming the same day and still hadn't had a proper bleed. That was day 17 I believe. I'm sure it'll be fine, the stimming bit will seem to fly now you have been d/r for 14 days    xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

hope that you are all well.

Do you know whether the Wessex uses the vitrification technique for freezing?  I have been told that it has a 95% successful thaw rate.

Ells


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, really quick post from me - what was the date for the meet up?

Really hoping I can make it. Will catch up later - friends' car has just pulled up on the drive!

love to all x


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,
I can understand your frustrations re nhs funding!!!  It’s a nightmare    Me & DH were also refused tx on the nhs, because of my age.  We wrote to the chief executive of Hampshire pct applying again, this time under exceptional circumstances, because of my POF.  My GP & Wessex both wrote letters to support our case but we received a letter from pct, saying sorry, we can’t help you.  We were both very upset and frustrated with the system.  We did write to our MP, but he was no help at all….. 

At our set up appointment on Tue, one of our questions was, did Wessex have to inform my gp that we are going for one round of ivf privately?  We were told it was our choice; my concern was that when I do turn 36 (the right age to meet the criteria) we may want to try and apply again for nhs funding....if this tx doesnt work.  

I’m confused as we’ve been told mixed information; one Dr said if you have any private tx, you will not be entitled to any nhs tx.  Wessex told us we should be entitled to nhs tx as long as you fit the criteria & it didn’t matter how many private attempts you’ve had….?!?!  

I’m concerned now, as we said it was ok for Wessex to inform my gp…. I think I will have to ring Wessex on Monday to ask them not to write to my gp…..

Our appointment went well, we were given lots of information and the drugs arrived in the afternoon, now waiting for my AF to arrive, have scan and what have you.  Hoping the scans will be clear and no cysts lurking…  I’ve had a couple in the past but they came about because of the Clomid.  Keeping fingers crossed.

Kirst, how did your appointment go?  Do you have any idea when you will be starting tx?

When is everyone meeting up?...  I would like to try and come along to meet everyone,  I don’t know anyone who is in the same boat as us at the moment.  Our family & friends have been great, very supportive, but it would be lovely to meet up with other people who have been or are going through this.

Running girl xx

sorry about the war & peace message!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Running Girl,
I found a useful paper on what treatment is covered by Hampshire PCT (can't blooming find it now...Will post it when I do) and it def. said that you wouldn't be elegible for treatment after even 1 unsuccessful cycle    However, Hamshire is slightly fragmented in it's policy, for example people in Portsmouth are entitled to 6 x IUI and 1 IVF (with, I think, a different restriction criteria).  I don't think not telling your GP would make any difference, at some point you would be asked and it is in your interest to have your notes transferred (especially if you are lucky first time.)

great news   AF arrived when I woke up this morning, so I will be day 4 on Tuesday, so hoping they let me stimm on tuesday (scan monday)

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi running girl

glad your app went well, its a nightmare about the payment of treatments im not sure on the whole policy of it all. i started my provera sat so should have day 3 scan on monday 9th - just praying there are no cysts the same as i have had them popping up in previous treatments and scans. really scared now, its really getting me down.
when will you be starting now you have your meds?

hope everyone else is doing ok
kirst x


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, 

PoDdy, great news that your AF has arrived are you doing an antagonist cycle too?  Hope everything goes ok with your scan; let us know how you get on.  

Your right about letting our GP know it’s for the best that they know what’s going on. I will leave things how they are.  If you do find that info on Hampshire pct that would be great, no worries if you cant find it.

Kirst, 
Are you having an antagonist cycle of ivf?  I know what you mean about being scared, I’m the same love.   Try to remain positive about things; I know it’s easier said than done…but I’m a believer that a positive attitude gives positive results.   

I’m waiting for my AF, should happen anytime from Monday.  I don’t have a  regular or normal cycle (life is never normal for me lol ) it arrives day 24, 25, 26, 27 or 28 or whenever it feels like arriving, it will….for once I actually want it to arrive, no doubt it will be on day 28!  I have to laugh about it.  As soon as it arrives, I will have a scan within the first 3 days, if all is well, on day three I start Puregon   

Hugs 
Running girl xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi running girl
yeh im on antagonist cycle, so will be just behind you on treatment so will keep in touch. just petrified about it going well, should have period fri or sat so day 3 scan will be mon 9th then if all well injection from then. let me know how you get on
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

And I will be about a week behind you Birdey.
Have our day 20 appointment on Tuesday... also doing atagonist cycle.

Good luck to you all

re:Meet up- can't do this coming weekend 7th Feb as going to London to see show as DHs early Bday present.

Take care
L


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Is meet up this Saturday - still can't find it, or is someone trying to tell me something?!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey all! Sorry to have been AWOL, we have just got back from Wales - good job too looking at all the snow! DH is like a big kid this morning as he loves snow. He is 'having' to stay home for atleast a few hours as we live on the hill and nobody has been up it yet. Many have tried and not succeeded. We are just waiting on M&K to wake now, although may be a while yet knowing their rising times. The dogs love it though, being Siberian Huskies, all their dreams have come true this morning! 

The holiday was great, a lovely break. It was interesting as we hired a cottage with an indoor pool. All M&K wanted to do was to watch the trains go by and then go in the pool! We were in there a good 2 hours every day! Atleast we know they enjoy it and it's not just us being 'pushy' parents  

Big hello's to everyone!  Need to go catch up but good luck to those starting treatment!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Splodges Mum- date has not yet been decided.... watch this space


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks LAM!

This snow is magical - just going to go and get me and Alex wrapped up and go out for some photos. Beautiful!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Birdey, Running Girl and PoDdy. Wow, it's october all over again. There were I think about 3 of us doing tx within a couple of weeks. I did antagonist don't remember about the others. Take that as a good omen though because all 3 of us got BFP's.
It's amazing how quickly it goes, from day 3 it's just ends up a flying by, I just kept looking forward to the next scan and then all of a sudden it's EC day.
Please keep us informed.     

Loopy

p.s has anyone heard from Lucylew?


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are well...

Nice to see quite a few girls undergoing treatment and close together... I had my day 4 bloods on Fri - sent it Sat so that Wessex should have it today by 1pm and hopefully if I am suppressed I can start the rest of my cycle which is GEEP (FET - Frozen Cycle). Fingers crossed for all of us... I am hopeful we will be seeing some good BFPs as we did with the previous batch of girls    Lots and lots of     to everyone   for us all ... Let's try and keep each other positive thoughout this lovely rollercoaster journey  

Witters - sounds like you had fun   excellent  

Hi to all the mummies and bumps and mummies and babies   hope you're all well...

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Loopy, that sounds encouraging  

I only had to have a blood test this morning, no scan, as AF arrived and I am day 3 (did the day 4 bloods).  If the snow doesn't hamper the blood analysis, I should get a call this arvo to give me the OK for stimming tomoz ( ).  I could handle it if I'm not fully down-regged, I couldn't handle missing the start due to no blood results  

I'm not sure if I'm on antagonist....I'm doing LONG, as I have endo    However, if we both start stimming tomorrow, I don't think it matters and we'll still be cycle buds Salsera - YAY  

  
PoD
P.S Still looking for that link running girl


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Fingers crossed for no delays PoDdy x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Splogesmum,
Well, it looks like all that good luck worked.  I start stimming tomorrow    DH and I started jumping around the living room when we were told    At least now we are doing the constructive part of the treatment.

 for just the right amount of follies, not too many, not too few, mind you, from the looks of it Splodge, one will be enough  

How did you get on Salsera?

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, great news!  Here's to a perfect textbook cycle!  I love the picture of your dog by the way, beautiful.

Sofia, any results back?

Good luck to Birdey and Running Girl too!  Here's to a successful 2009!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks girls, just so nice to be able to have people going through it with ya, i just wanna get started now, good luck to you all hopefully we all can have the results we all deserve and make 2009 the year we get to be mummys 
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

PoDdy & Witters - hmmm yesterday was not the best of days all round for me   they got my bloods but apparently too  late for the lab to do their tests so another lot of same dosage of burselin this am   (I'm hating the damned headaches have to say) and should hear by this arvo if am supressed so I can go onto the Progynova and lesser dose of burselin..... here's  

Am glad you get to start the stimming part PoDdy, like you said at least that feels more constructive... mind you it all comes with its worries but try to stay positive...I remember that part from last time and it turned out fine so am keeping everything crossed for you too and as you said at the end you just need one to take so    for you  

Birdey and running girl, how are you two getting on?

Lots of    to everyone....

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

How frustrating Sofia   Here's hoping today will be better...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well just back from our day 20 appointment... feel a bit more positive now we know how things will go.
Now just have to wait for day 1 so can book scan and get started on day 3.

Hope your results are through quickly Sofia.
Good luck Pody,Birdey and running girl.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers crossed for a quick AF LAM!  Let's hope she arrives with a good spring clean in mind ready for a long term visitor   Good Luck!!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

ok so results.. am supressed... however they've given me start date of Sat 7th to start progynova and to reduce burserilin to 0.25ml..... so I guess that means I carry on burserilin for now at original amount for the rest of the week??      not amused... hating the headaches this time... making me cranky   ... that means they've booked me in for blood test on 23rd at 8.15am with possible ET of 24th in the afternoon after 2pm..... I should be happy, instead am fed up with h/ache and just annoyed   oh well... I've shared so at least got it off my chest..

Hi LAM - hope that AF turns up soon   am sure you're glad it all seems a bit more real now   good luck    and keep us updated  

Hi to everyone else   

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Sofia- good news that you are down regged. Sorry to hear you are suffering with headaches etc... but at least its not long to go now with the burserlin. Good Luck.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, mixture of good and not so good news there.  I wonder why you need to wait that long?  I should go and check my chart.  Thinking about it, I'm pretty sure that it was more set days to do this and that rather than going by your body as in a fresh cycle.  I will check it out and get back to you.  Still atleast you have solid dates to be working towards   Hope the headaches ease soon


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi girls 
sofia - glad you got some dates and know when you starting, just shame about the headaches i know what they feel like.

i have two dasy left of taking provera to start my af so should be on day 3 scan on monday just hope for no cysts so we can carry on. just feeling anxious now about it all. 

glad everyone is ok
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Witters - yes this is to suit them not due to my body... it's because the results weren't processed on time Monday otherwise I could have started then.. so now have to wait for their next set of dates which is why it's Saturday... am still not sure if I'm meant to reduce burserilin from now or from 7th so going to give them a call this am to make sure    
Thanks girls, I know I should have been chuffed to get the dates it was just annoying for the silly delay and cos I am hating the h/aches  

LAM - unfortunately the burserilin carries on but it should be on lower dose so hopefully that will ease the h/aches somewhat... 

Birdey - not long till you finish the provera so that's good   keep positive for no cysts... am keeping everything crossed for you so that it all goes nice and smoothly  

right guess I'd better get on with some work.. things are a bit hectic...
thanks for listening to me rant   and    to everyone...

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, just checked back on my schedual - here it is:

CD6 - Sat 22nd Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
CD7 - Sun 23rd Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
CD8 - Mon 24th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
CD9 - Tue 25th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
CD10 - Wed 26th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
CD11 - Thu 27th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
CD12 - Fri 28th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
CD13 - Sat 29th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
CD14 - Sun 30th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
CD15 - Mon 31st Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
CD16 - Tue 1st Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
CD17 - Wed 2nd Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
CD18 - Thu 3rd Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
CD19 - Fri 4th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
CD20 - Sat 5th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries am
CD21 - Sun 6th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries am
CD22 - Mon 7th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries twice daily *Blood test*
CD23 - Tues 8th Nov - 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries twice daily *EMBRYO TRANSFER*
CD24+ - Wed 9th Nov to HPT or 8 weeks pg - 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries twice daily
CD37 - Tue 22nd November - TEST!!

I bet that your is pretty similar only frustratingly 6 days behind.  Still, atleast in a FET cycle, this can be done with no adverse affects (other than the headache).  Did you call the clinic regarding the buserelin?  I would guess you need to stay on full dose until Saturday   I hope you find something to sort the headaches out.  Have you tried pressure points?  Simply apply fingertip pressure at point of eyebrows, centre of eyebrows with one finger and the back of the head with the other, also the middle of the cheek bones.  Gradually intensify it and hold for 30 seconds then gradually release.  It really can help


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters - thanks hun... yep looks pretty similar except as you say now behind by a week which was the annoying part and all because the bloods weren't tested the day they arrived   oh well nothing I can do about it now   yep phoned the clinic and yes continue on buserilin until Sat and then once start progynova I can reduce to 0.25ml... yesterday for first time the h/ache was less acute... I've been having milk which helps with the h/ache - try not to take tabs cos I don't like it at best of times and been exercising - well hula hooping   which seems to have helped a bit too.. guess those endorphins being released or something   ... the other thing is am still spotting and that's driving me potty.... that didn't happen last time so dunno why this time   still... am excited cos going to SCD Tour tonight at the O2 so yay   got the day off tomorrow and having some acupuncture so that should help the h/aches and anything else...... having the two jobs at once scenario at work hasn't helped either I guess..
Anyway that's me done for now... How is everyone else??

Hope you're all well... lots of    to everyone 
bbl
xxx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad to hear that you have something to look forward to - enjoy yourself tonight!  Any idea of how long you will be continuing with the double job thing?  Not long I hope   Happy to hear you are getting some relief with the headaches, I too prefer not to take tablets, problem with them is they seem to sort one thing out but create another...


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes I will be doing this till beginning of April when I will be full time in my new position and leave my old job behind   anyway the way it has to be so I just have to get on with it.... deffo looking forward to SCD tonight can't wait   hope you're all well... any plans for the w/e? swimming or anything? mind you the snow's meant to be coming back apparently  

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, we swim each week although only have two more weeks until they finish the toddler course.  Our instructor has offered to teach us privately though so should continue although perhaps not quite as reguarly as up until now.  No other plans although no doubt it will be packed full as there are always things to do.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

lovely.. have fun and give them both kisses from cyber auntie Sofia


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Just poking my head around the door to let you know that I still check up on you all regularly!!

Good luck to the ladies that are doing TX, I am watching with all my fingers and toes crossed for you.  We did long protocol with The Wessex, and have a lot to thank them for, they were amazing through all the parts of our treatment, and we cannot recommend them highly enough.

Hello to everyone else, sending you all much love.  Special hugs to Loubelle - how are you hon?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, done!  They send them back  

Tracey, hey!  How are you doing?  You must be beginning to show a proper baby belly by now   You should pop in more often


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm doing good thanks hon.  Thanks to the drugs bloating I've been sporting a bump since before EC, and it gets a little bigger every day.

How are your two lovelies??


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah, they're great thanks.  Enjoying the snow and now slushy, muddy puddles   And here's me thinking I've caught up with the washing  Loving this stage, certainly the best so far 

Do you have your anomoly scan date yet?  You must be getting eager to see little'un again


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi girls just a quick note, feeling really down today waiting for af to arrive to start treatment but am feeling rough with it, taken today off work keep crying every 2 seconds so thought it best. just so anxious about doing it all again, i know im being silly
hope everyone is ok?
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi kirst,
 I was exactly the same, had to stay home from work - totally not myself. All I can say to help you feel better is that she came 2 days after I felt my worst and I just felt so much better after.  It does seem to build-up.  It is the dugs sweety, not just the stress making you feel    You will feel much better when she comes.  I really was thinking 'that's it, we're throwing £4,500 down the drain, it aint gunna work' but as soon as AF arrived, it was like being able to see the light at the end of a tunnel.

Stay home, rest and watch movies to take your mind off it.

PoD


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Kirst, It's totally understandable. We all get like it. If you ask a 'normal' person who's never been through tx what they think about it they usually all say they could never do it because of the stress and the pressure of the money and injections etc.
We are incredibly strong people for putting ourselves through it and hopefully if you've got a supportive partner/husband you can lean on each other. I always felt I couldn't share my anxieties with DH because he never seemed to be phased but one day I just broke down and said I wasn't sure I could do it again, it's amazing how he suddenly became attentive and concerned, personally I think he was only worried because of the money  
It's also really hard not being in control, if you could you would force AF to arrive but it's not going to happen, just relax and it will come. 

Enjoy this time while you can and have a couple of glasses of wine if you want, I got ****** 3 days prior to stimming and it sorted me out a treat.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ohhhh Loopy, I wish I'd done that  
PoD


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah it's great. Also eat lots of cold prawns (have found out recently I can eat cooked prawns, hooray) and smoked salmon, oh and pate and soft cheese and peanuts and runny eggs. Oh my god do I miss runny eggs


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirst- totally understandable hun, take it easy, give yourself that little time at home and you will feel better after AF turns up   

hiya to everyone else...

SCD live Tour last night was brilliant, thoroughly enjoyed it .. only thing is feel absolutely knackered today... good job got to have some acupuncture this morning  

Anyway just popping in quick to say hi... 
I start Progynova tomorrow and lower dose of buserilin so onwards and upwards eh...

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Ladies!!!

How are you all?

I need some advice. Just come home to an NHS letter saying they are now in a position to offer funding for IVF. Does that mean we are at the top of the list?

I was due to go for a frozen cycle when my next AF comes - what do I do - Shall I skip the frozen and go for an NHS fresh cycle?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lou, I answered you on the other thread...  Sounds good!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lou, that's fantastic. You need to call them and ask them when they mean. It couldn't have come at a better time, at least you haven't started your next tx yet.
If they say you're top of the list and can go now then at least you've still got your frosties, you can't lose either way. 
Congratulations x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just popped on to see how everyone is.  Also I have a couple of questions   .

We have our first scan at 8am tomorrow morning and I am feeling a weird mixture of excitement and trepidation.  I really hope I am growing follies, but also, I hope I'm not growing too many    I am on 200iu Puregon.  Feeling quite bloated.  Does anyone know at what point OHSS symptoms could start?  Is it from the first stimming jab, or not until after EC?  I am drinking loads and peeing loads, which I take to be a good sign - it's passing through, not getting stopped  

Also, I have 900iu cartriges of Puregon, which theoretically should last 4.5 doses for me, but I have had 5 and a bit out of one cartridge.....I was told that the tend to over fill liquid drugs, but a whole dose over seems pretty generous on the part of the pharmaceutical company.....did anyone else experience this?

Secondly, we completely neglected to drill Sue about our chances of success.  I recognise that there is little difference between clinics success rates, they average around 30% (for my age range), but are there any other stats available?, like by treatment type?

Thanks,
Hope everyone is doing OK,
PoDdy


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi PoDdy, I had OHSS and it won't start until after the trigger shot / following EC so nothing to worry about yet. They will advise you at your scan whether there is any risk for you. I had over 30 follies on both side so about 60 in total and could really feel them when walking or trying to sit down. My drugs all lasted a lot longer too. I wouldn't worry too much about %'s as they all seem irrelevant really. I was told at my initial app with Sue we were in top bracket for success - 60 - 70% all things considered but if you think about it really you have 100% success if you get pregnant and 0% if you don't so I just think everyone has a 50/50 chance - either it'll work or it won't     that it will for you. 
Good luck tomorrow, Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, thinking of you right now as you should be having your scan as we speak.  Fingers crossed that all is ok and on track 

I too suffered with OHSS and began to feel the onset well before the trigger shot.  I felt terribly uncomfortable and bloated and also had a lot of sickness.  Come the day before trigger, I was really struggling to move about.  Collection seemed to give some relief, but it all flared up real bad the following day at which point I was admitted to hospital.  I hope you were able to talk over your concerns at your appointment 
Keep those fluids up, concentrating on milk and a high protein diet.

From memory (long time ago now!) I too had lots of drugs left over.  I was told it was pretty normal too and there to help with loading error (getting bubbles out etc.  Don't worry, I'm sure the drug companies have factored it in their pricing and not loosing out 

Success rates, you can take a look on their site, I think it is running at around 40% with fresh cycles (around 30% positive scan rates).  I also take the approach that there is a 50% chance, there are two options, positive or negative and therefore 50/50. 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Difficult to write much as I am at work.  
Well, we had our first scan today and it was good, although I feel a little shell shocked really.
Lining is 7.4mm - Mr O was happy with that.
Right ovary - 7 follicles, largest are 14mm and the rest are 11-12mm 
Left ovary - 10 follicles!!!! Largest one is 14mm, rest are 11-12mm, but he can also see that the endometrioma is back :-(  He told me not to worry, as it will not stop treatment, but I am pretty sure that I would need to get it removed before the next treatment (if this one is unsuccessful), so the pressure is on for this to work now…….

He told me they always put 1000iu in the 900iu Puregon cartridge, but to let him know if I didn't think I had enough to see us through. Yes, thinking on it, I reckon the pharma co's know exactly how to price - LOL

As for chances, you're right, it is completely individual....you can make stats tell you anyhting.

PoDdy


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

PoDdy, That's fab news, everything looking good. 17 Follicles   You couldn't wish for a better result, they may even find more at EC.
You mentioned Mr O, are you under The Hampshire Clinic?
As for stats, everyone is right, it's good to look at a clinic and measure their results but you need to go on everything else as well and then there's us, we're all walking recommendations for the Wessex. I kept thinking that I had a 30% chance of success but that really doesn't mean anything, you have a 50/50 chance like Lou said, either it'll work or it won't.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, great news!  I had a good 35 measurable follies and they got 25 eggs, so you are right on track.  I think the ideal they look for is 10, so your 17 should give you a good chance but hopefully without the nastiness of OHSS.  Glad you got your questions answers, it always helps getting them from professionals   Sorry about the endo  I've heard that pregnancy can be a good treatment


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Loopy and Witters,
Feeling a lot more at ease now, I did come away panicking that 17 would mean OHSS (even though Mr O wasn't concerned) but now I sound just about right.

Yes, I am using the Hampshire Clinic as a satellite for the Wessex, so I don't have the familiarity with the ladies at the Wessex, but will do by the end of next week  

Thanks to eveyone who replied,
PoD


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello

Hope you dont mind me popping on! I had my first icsi in Dec but had mc at 6 wks in Jan. It was a joint thing with Mr P and Wessex. We have 4 frosties in Wessex and I'm debating whether to go via Wessex directly or to still use RBH for bloods and scan for the FET.

Although I found the nurses at RBH ok, I did have a few issues with their approach. I felt like they treated me like just another woman going through icsi! Like for many of you, it was a scarey time and I didnt always feel that they gave me time, info or the glimmer of hope that I needed sometimes. 

Has anybody else swapped and gone direct to Wessex and had a different experience than when using RBH??

Thanks
Bibi xx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

PoDdy, I don't know if I mentioned this before but I was satellite with the Hampshire Clinic and the Wessex, it just gives you a double feeling of being looked after. The Wessex never treat you like you don't go there all the time, they are lovely ladies with great bedside manners.

Hi Bibi, sorry to hear about your m/c it's so cruel, looking on the birghtside at least you got your BFP so that must give you more hope for the future?
I don't know anything about the RBH all I do know is you have to be happy with your choices, you are spending a lot of money and you should be 100% sure. If you're not getting the attention you need then change, I think I can safely say you'll be looked after at the Wessex.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Poddy thats great news. Fingers crossed for you xxx

Bibi, I found it great using the Wessex for the whole thing. Even though I had to travel at least 45 min just for a blood test sometimes I found it comforting seeing the same people all the time.

Saying that though, I have just had my letter to say I can have NHS funding so may be going to Bmth for the next one, although speaking to them today I see what you mean......

I rang Wessex today and they said to go with a fresh cycle on NHS if getting funding. So...rang RBH and spoke to an old lady who I couldn't make much sense of but basically she said all the appointments are booked up at the moment, the lady I need to speak to isn't there right now and they will ring when some more are available! I kept questioning how long it would be or when the current app's are being booked for and she said April. 
What is the first app for? Just wondering how long i'm likely to have to wait after that app to get started. 

If I were to have a private FET I would be having ET in April.

Really not sure what to do now, on the one hand I know fresh would have better success but I don't want to wait months after the initial app and not get started until june time........

So impatient! 

How is everyone else?

xxxxxx


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls

Loubelle - I have NHS funding and am using Wessex and the Hants satellite clinic.  It took a while for my first appointment at Wessex to come through but Christmas and New Year was in between, I am ready to go but we are waiting until March.  Sounds like it's quicker than RBH!

First appointment was to go through the procedure again, fill in more forms, do blood tests if they haven't been done and have an internal scan.

HTH xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Loubelle

when did you go on the waiting list?? Mr P told me that the NHS list is coming down to a year soon which is great because when we went on it last July it was 2 yrs!

Bibi xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

PoDdy, that is really great news!   glad everything seems to be on track hun   

as for me... Progynova started on Sat and reduced buserilin ... well h/aches back with it   yesterday I actually had a migraine...bit milder than normal migraine but bad enough so today not felt wonderful.... guess it's the body getting used to the fake oestrogen   oh well.... 

Bibi - good luck hun... at the end of the day you have to be 100% happy with your treatment... In the end I was lucky cos was meant to be having the same sort of thing satellite between St Mary's and Wessex but it ended up being Wessex only and I found that so much better than when I got to do IUI at St Mary's only - that was like I was just another number, no personal treatment really... mind you I only got to do 3 IUIs - heard someone say here the other day we're meant to get 6 ... that never happened with me    ... anyway am now on 2nd go with my frosties so everything crossed.. and at Wessex only and I can only recommend their treatment and the way they look after us  

hiya to everyone else.. how are you all doing?

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi everyone, sorry not been on for a while things been a bit hectic. was ment to have started af on fir sat but no luck, should have had day 2 scan today but still no af really not happy. just as we thought we were gonna be starting treatment agan we hit another hurdle. finished the provera to make me have af on wed last week so should have worked. it has before and within two days. spoke to clinic yest and they said leave it week so if not on by tom gotta phone and they gonna scan me see whats up? really worried about whats up as if the treatment is not enough on its own. so keep ya all posted.
podey - glad you doing well thats fantastic about your little follies, keep us posted you sound like youre doing fab.

glad everyone else is doing well
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
 sorry the witch is making you wait.  I had to wait 10 days after finishing the provera, but she did eventually arrive, so there is time yet.   that the scan shows everything is ok.
PoDdy


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirst - sorry the old witch has made you wait hun   did the same to me... my paperwork said if no af by 21st to give them a call which I didn't as according to my charting etc I wasn't due then anyway but it made me wait till 27th so it can sometimes happen... try and keep positive hun   hope she arrives soon to put you out of misery and so you can go onto the next stage, keeping everything crossed for you       

Loubelle - did you find out exactly when you might be able to have the fresh NHS Cycle? it'd be a pain to have to wait but to be honest hun it might be worth it as I think that once you've paid you can't go back to having a freebie one   and it would also mean that you would have your frosties there should you need them later on too  

Hope you're all doing well...
xxx
bbs
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, doing an AF dance for you!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi, thanks everyone, spoke to cliinc today and they wanna leave me another week before bringing me in for scan. praying for af other wise its gonna be another two weeks, they said if not come on by thursday next week they will scan me and give me more provera. so pleased some of you have had provera and had later af makes me feel bit more normal. i was starting to panic. thanks
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiya Ladies  
I had my second scan yesterday, they found an extra follie, so that is 18.  They are progressing as they should, which I was very pleased about.  EC will be Mon/Tues next week.  I'll go back for my third (and final) scan tomorrow to get an exact time.  

I'm having to work from home today, as I am pretty bloated and also, TMI Alert - I am very windy, so the thought of going into an open plan office is pretty horrifying    I woke up at 3am this morning and just couldn't get back to sleep.  Not sure if it was anticipation or just the drugs and tummy ache. 

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news PoDdy!  Remember that you are likely to feel a bit different, your ovaries are working hard!  Instead of their usual 1 egg, they are creating 18, that's a year and a half's worth in one cycle!   Good call about taking the day at home, just keep the baked bean can's lid on


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

DH properly backed up my blog the other day.  Turns out, it's 6MG leading to 556 pages of A4!  That's over a Ream of paper!  Definately put too many hours into it!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

PoDdy, thats fantastic 18 follies good idea to stay home get some rest. good luck for scan im sure it will all be fine just keep em growing
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

PoDdy - that's brill... good idea on staying home too   good luck hun and wow EC soon... so exciting  

as for me.. doing ok.. too much work but ok... the Progynova's now making me feel a bit wehey.. lol kinda fuzzy head...no longer h/aches though touch wood after the migraine last w/e... mind u had to up dose today to 4mg (so 4 tabs)   so we'll see what happens now.. I've got acupuncture tom morning and am going to start some chinese herbs tonight to help my body and have acupuncture also booked for the morning of ET to give body the best chances poss  

Witters - wow on how big the blog is now   you've done so well to keep it going....

right hope you're all well... head gone so need to veg out in front of telly.....

bbs
Sofia
xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello ladies!
How are you all? I've tried to a quick read through the last few pages but not really got anywhere...
I'm so sorry for not having been here for a while - It's been a busy old time and lots of other stuff going on that takes me away from any of the "ME time" I used to get.

Tillie is doing much better and so far we;ve not had any more frightening Apnea attacks...She piling on the weight at last and sleeping through most nights - I'm starting to feel human again!!
Me - have a slipped disc in my lower back - for 3 weeks now! - and have been in agony...WORK - b******s have decided i am not allowed to go back part time, only full time, which they know I don't to do - so I'm being forced out of my job...all been a bit nasty and they have broken some rules big time!!!!!
So as you can imagine I'm now going through the job of getting what Im due - all very time consuming and really not what i want to be dealing with right now.

ADVICE LADIES...Make sure you get anything you agree with your employer with regards to returning to work etc...I thought i was quite close to my boss and trusted him!!! what a laugh!

anyway - more importantly...

*ARE WE STILL MEETING ON THE 28TH FEBRUARY?    

 * 
I'm so out of the loop now!!1

Right - I'm off to bed - but first - Big tummy rubs all round...
those mid-treatment - Sending you lots of love, luck and PMA vibes...

Thinking of you...
Lottie XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Lottie, how awful  to have the work issues hanging over you   Have you been to Citizens Advice?  Did you get any of it it writing?  I hope you get it sorted quickly so that you can enjoy your special time with Tillie.  Sounds like she atleast is doing great!  It must be extremely hard caring for her with such a bad back.  Sorry you are going through it at the moment


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the words of support, it really helps  

Well, we had our third and final scan today and we are now up to 20 follies    EC is booked for Monday at 10am, with ET on Thursday, but we have been warned that if I over stimm, they will have to freeze for another time.  Really hope it doesn't come to that, but I understand why.

I went out and got some 'Build-Up' protein shakes that you mix with milk, so it should hit all three requirements - protein, water and milk    I really want to do everything to guard against OHSS.  I do feel fine in myself though.

Just off to prepare a very special Valentine's card for my wonderful DH.  It is two cards - one looked nice, the other had the most suitable wording for what we are going through, so I bought both and will now merge them.  Can't think of anything more romantic than triggering our follies on Valentine's Day....can you?  

PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well a little update.
We had our day 2 scan this morning and given the all clear to start Puregon tomorrow morning.

One question forgot to ask at clinic- When we saw the nurse last week she said we would be told about eating enough protien- but nothing was said and I forgot until this evening. So can anyone tell me what the recommendation is. How much protien/ milk/ water should I be aiming for?

Thanks in advance for replys and good luck to all going through treatment.

L


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Big hi to everyone!!!
Sooooo sorry for not posting in ages, but have been trying to catch up with the blog from time to time. Sounds like lots of Treatments going on, so lets pray the Wessex can do their magic and all the luck in world to you all. I have everything crossed ( mind you have had for a while now!!! ha ha) 
Glad to hear Loopylu, you are doing well. How was is the other lady doing? She was having twins wasnt she?
Lou, sounds like your year! Especially if you can get funding. Hope so, would be nice to hear!!!!!
Me, well had 20 week scan on thursday. All really good, very detailed and we are having a boy!!!!! Husband is over the moon already sorting cricket bats football season tickets and rugby shirts!!!! My daughter not so impressed, but have told her she wont have to share her princess, so coming round to the idea!!!! So all good here, am getting bigger and a bit uncomfortable underneath!!! bit like sciatic in one leg inside up to my bum!!!!! Did anyone else have that? Very uncomfortable!!!
Anyway on that note! Hope you are all well, and all the best for Ec this week how exciting!!!
Lin xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

We have our first appointment with Sue I on Wednesday next week, we are both really looking forward to it as it means we are getting closer to our dream again.  Can anyone thing of anything we should be asking them for this cycle?  We will be giving them a copy of our notes from our old clinic, but just trying to think of any other questions we should ask them?

I have managed to get DH to go to acupuncture along Hill Lane -what a lovely doctor, DH felt very relaxed with him and he even said he felt better afterwards - all good I think. 

We are thinking about doing egg sharing, have any of you ladies done this, what is involved?  At our last clinic they said that the tests for this would take at least 6 months, but didnt tell us why.

Enjoy your Sunday.

Elly


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies, gald everyone sounds ok, poDdy thats really good and good luck for today fingers crossed for you. i actually had af today yay only 12 days after taking the rpovera but least its arrived so will have day 2 scan tom so hopefully all systems go.
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

PoDdy - great news, be thinking of you today     lost of   

Kirst - excellent that AF has arrived and now you can get on with the rest of treatment   good luck for the scan too  

Elly - good luck hun    glad the acupuncture will help too.. I love it personally so am hoping it will help me as well   not sure on egg share but you can go armed with a list of Qs for Wessex and they'll gladly give you all the info you need  

LAM- yay on starting Puregon not sure how much you need to aim for, I just went with the flow and have made sure I have what I can daily in protein, milk and water   ... I think as long as you try to make sure you have some it gives you a better chance... maybe some of the others might be able to give you a better clue   good luck with treatment hun   

Hope everyone's had a good weekend... mine was nice and relaxing..... now back to the grind and lots of work to do... thinking of you all and     to everyone undergoing treatment at the mo.... I have to remember I have to up the Progynova dose again today to 3x s a day  
Anyway chat soon, xxx
bbs
Sofia


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

This is the link to the PCT's discussion doc for IVF funding, It certainly makes interesting reading- there is a link for comments and our opinion. Definately worth filling it in. responses have to be in by 11th April. I am going to get all my friends and family to complete it. We might be able to make a difference at long last  .

http://www.southamptonhealth.nhs.uk/publichealth/access-to-ivf/

Elly

/links


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Birdy, great news on AF!  Keep us posted with your appointment!

PoDdy, I hope collection went well yesterday, I was thinking of you!  Remember, now is the time OHSS will kick in, so keep an eye out for those symptoms that hopefully you wont get!  

LAM, yay, you're on a roll now!  I was told to drink atleast 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk per day plus a high protein diet along with it.  It is a lot of fluids and you ill be stuck to the loo all day, but it is worth it.  It was hard for me as I'ma bit of a camel, but you ill get used to it, just try to pace yourself.

Elly, not sure on questions for your particular case, but no doubt many will get answered naturally along the way as Sue is very informative. Keep a pad and pen near you and jot things down as you think of them.  We were considering egg sharing but due to the timescales, we decided to be a little selfish and just do it for ourselves.  Glad we did now as even though we got 25 eggs, they were all poor quality (only 3 fertilised) so the other lady would have been let down. I know that you need lots of detailed testing along with family history and then you will need to syncronise your cycle once a suitable recipient is chosen.  It can be a long process.

Sofia, good luck with upping the meds!  Remind me, when's transfer?

Linda, congratulations on a little boy!!  Glad everything is progressing nicely.  Sorry about the leg pain   I as fortunate and never suffered with anything like that...


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters - If everything goes ok I have a blood test on 23rd (am) and then ET planned for 24th (arvo)  

hope everyone is well... sending    to everyone who needs it...

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

This time next week then...


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

yes, I guess sometime this am (next week) we'd know what has happened with the defrost and then hopefully if all ok have possibly a couple on board by the arvo   oh my goodness... I've not had time to think about it cos of work   just got butterflies in my tummy then thinking about it...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's great to have such a distraction   Are you able to take any time after transfer?  Or atleast slow down a bit for a few days?  Exciting times for you!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

fraid not.... nothing I can do about it at the mo.. 2 jobs at same time and no time off yet... I do have 24th off... at least


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well,  I guess that atleast your mind will be distracted sothe time should whizz by   What do you do?  Is it seated/office based?


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Just trying to catch up on everyone’s news, hope all are well & tx going smoothly!!! 

I’ve not been on line in ages mostly because I feel so down in the dumps & I couldn’t bring myself to do anything, talk to anyone or do anything    

We’re all ready to get going with tx but no AF & its now 15 days late   !!!!!!!!!!!! So upset where is it?!?  I shouldn’t be shocked, as I should have expected anything more from my unpredictable body,  I’ve done two pregnancy test all neg which I was expecting.

I feel in total limbo, no mans land….. I’ve been in touch with Wessex a number of times they have said to give it sometime which I’ve done; I’m booked in for a scan tomorrow to see what’s going on up there.    I’m so worried that I’m running out of eggs…and my body has given up on me already.   

Spoke to Margaret yesterday she initially wanted me to start taking Provra?? (spelt wrong I think) I think that should help bring me on….I was concerned I may have another cyst….told her this, she asked me if I’d suffered with cysts before – I explained yes, she then thought best for me to have a scan.  This made me feel more anxious, as I seemed to be saying or telling them what I thought I needed….maybe I’m being over sensitive… 

I feel as though I should be coming on, classic signs, sore boobies, the occasional craps, emotional….wreck.

Sorry ladies I’ve just blurted all this out, but I feel a little better getting it off my chest. 

Running girl xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Running girl!  Sorry to hear that you have been feeling sad   I hope AF will come soon!  Try not to read much into things, difficult not to I know.  Provera should do the trick as it contains progesterone which is the hormone released after an egg is released and therefore tricks your body.  Obviously as no egg has really been released, it's unlikely that you are pregnant and so AF should arrive after a week or so following the last dose.  Good luck with your scan.  Remember to ask or talk about your concerns, they are the experts who deal with this kind of thing every working day of their lives and so should be able to reassure you.  Keep us posted!!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters said:


> Well, I guess that atleast your mind will be distracted sothe time should whizz by  What do you do? Is it seated/office based?


 Yes hun I work in an office... in Treasury Department at the moment and learning my new job in Pensions dpt  I don't normally have to carry heavy things about or anything like that... It is a bit stressful at the mo because of all the work but I'm trying not to let it get to me too much  and as you say, time is whizzing by... 

Running girl - big huggles hunni.. as Witters said try not to read too much into things... also your body and your brain can connect and if stressed can delay AF - cos at the mo you really need her to make an appearance... unfortunately easier said than done they tell you to stop stressing etc and she will arrive but we all get into a vicious circle in this cases but it will be good to a) get the scan done and make sure nothing else is going on and b) maybe get you started on Provera so that it triggers AF... With Wessex they are very good but it's always a reciprocal relationship so you need to tell them as much as poss of what you know - as at the end of the day only you know your body really well (they are only just learning about you when you go for a treatment and we're all different so even though they know a lot about cycles etc they need to find the things that work for you)... Anyway hun, lots of luck, kisses and hugs and hopefully the old hag will turn up for you soon so that you can get on with treatment.... And don't 4get that we're here to listen and give you some support... I know sometimes it's hard to post but it can also help esp as just putting it all down - not quite on paper here but you know what I mean really helps.. and then also gives us a chance to support you xx

hi to everyone else...

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies, 
running girl i have sent ya an e mail hope it cheers you up x

i have got my day 2 scan tom so praying for no cysts have it at 11.20 funnily im excited just wanna get started mad eh, ill let ya know how it goes

hope everyone doing  ok?
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Sorry, I haven't read back, so no personals. 

I'm afraid that my tx has been cancelled    too many follies and too high a risk of OHSS.  We are shell shocked, as at my scan on Friday I had 10 follies each side - I saw them with my own eyes - then at EC they said I had 20 each side.....someone can't count and I don't know who, either that or 20 follies turned up over the weekend.  I had to have the max sedative they could give me, as I was unconfortable apparently.  That in turn meant i was sick even though they gave me the max anti-sickness stuff they could.

To top it all off, this morning they didn't even call us to tell us how many embryos we had.  DH finally called them at 1pm and they said they thought someone had already called.  It just felt like because we weren't going for ET, we'd been forgotten.  They said we had 15 eggs and 9 embryos have been frozen - that's all we know.

Feeling completely lost and let down by the Wessex and bloated and holding back the tears for DH's sake.  I know I am an exception and that everyone here has had lovely experience with them, but I just can't believe that they forgot me today......

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

PoDdy im so sorry it must be real let down for ya, thats really good amount of frozen embies though, you just gotta give yourself a bit of time. we all thinking about ya
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled Pody- Glad that you have some frozen embros- also sorry to hear that the wessex forgot to phone you. Maybe in a day or two you could take that up with the practice manager.
Take care and hope that you will soon be able to continue your treatment.

L


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh PoDdy, I'm sorry you don't get to go through with ET. I completely understand how you are feeling, exactly the same thing happened to me (in October) although they warned me they would have to freeze everything at my first scan as I already had 30 on each side. 
The last thing you want to feel right now while you are still emotional from the drugs and upset of canc tx is forgotten. I'm sure they didn't mean to forget to call but I can imagine how upset you are right now. Sending you lots of hugs. Make sure you look after yourself and drink lots and lots of water.
It really is the best thing, if you got pregnant now you would probably have to be admitted to hospital as it would make you that ill. Just ask Witters. 
A least your body will have a chance to calm down and you can have your precious embies put back when you are in tip top condition!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, PoDdy   I was so hoping you wouldn't have to go through all this   When you get so many follies, it is difficult to count them and determine which you have and which you haven't.  I still remember my long scans as they attempted to work it all out.  It is bad that they didn't end up calling you - but great that you got a good enough amount to freeze!  Well done!

For me, they were in denial that I would develop OHSS even though I knew what I was feeling.  All my eggs were poor and out of the 25, only 3 fertilized.  I was feeling really rough the following day and called the clinic.  The doctor said what I was feeling was completely normal and to ride it out (!) My DH got on the phone and demanded I get seen but as it was out of hours, she said to wait until the morning.  He virtually ordered her to call the hospital and let them know we would be arriving there.  I was admitted straight away and even the doctor was suprised at how well  I looked considering my blood results.  They tried to treat me but it was getting out of control so I was blue lighted to ICU where I needed a central line put in to allow 8 different drips along with other monitoring equipment and later going onto a tummy drain.  It was all pretty scary stuff!  

We called from the hospital to talk about our embies and they wanted me to go back to have them transferred - hello?  I am in ICU!  They were saying that as they were too poor a quality to freeze, but after some convincing, they agreed but with our understanding that they most likely wouldn't survive the thaw.  Well, you know the rest and that was the best (if only) decision we made.

That wasn't to scare you but to re-itterate that you know your body best, if you feel rough, get to the hospital to be checked out.  Those precious embies are best where they are right now so that their mummy can get herself better in order to care for them to the very best of her ability.  Recover knowing that you are in theory a mum now, you have created 9 little bundles of cells, that is some acomplishment!  It won't be long before you go through the much nicer FET cycle and have them back where you belong.  with 9 embryo's, you have 9 good, solid chances of becoming a mummy   For now, rest, drink plenty of fluids and listen to your body!

Things to look out for is not pee'ing the same amount as you intake, sickness, dizziness, expanding tummy (mine grew 20cm within 2 days) shortness of breath.  Thinking of you and good luck!!


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,  

Thanks for your lovely messages yesterday, it’s so nice to hear from people who understand, it’s very much appreciated x x x  

PoDdy, I’m so, so sorry to hear your news, I really don’t know what to say but you’re in my thoughts  

Kirst, how did your scan go today?  Mine was clear no cysts thankfully, it must be me stressing about it... I'm really trying not too. Chantal said AF is imminent….  

Running girl x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi,
witters that sounds like you had a rough time of it im so pleased that after all that its worked out well for you, its good to hear stories and your right we gotta listen to our own bodies everybody is different.
had my scan today and luckily no cysts so did my first injection this evening when got home. they have said that i have high risk of stimulating too many as on scan i already had high amount of follicles as last cycle, they have upped my dose this time to try and produce bigger follicles but could over stimulate. but we gotta go for it we only had 3 eggs last time 2 fertilised. much more positive although my belly is stingin as i type  going to go and listen to my ivf cd now get myself some relaxing time its been a long day.
thanks for your personal running girl - yeh it is a treck coming from isalnd but family really supportive so they keep me company where hubby works shift work and cant always be there with me, its just the cost more than anything and time. but hey got some shopping in today my 13 year old niece came with me and had to spoil her in primark.
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to hear the scan went well Birdey.
Running girl hope AF shows up soon- glad the scan was clear.

I am currently on day 7- now 2 injections each day... feeling tired and a little headachey. Scan on Friday.

Good luck to everyone

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

thought I would check in today.  Pody, so sorry that they have had to cancel ET, we inisited at our old clinic that they do Et when I had moderate OHSS but I know wish I had waited as I was in excrutiating pain.  Its fab that you have 9 embies in the freezer.

We had our appointment yesterday with Sue - I know you all told me how lovely she was but she really is sooooooooooo nice.  Both Dh and I were so relieved.  She gave us both good news, we can do the antagonist cycle and she is also not going to give me so much stimming drug, apparently I dont have PCOS (which is what we told at Woking) and I actually just have a few more eggs in my ovaries but thats not a bad thing.  She also said she wasnt worried about my FSH being a 4 - which was a massive relief for me as I thought it was going to be a problem.  We are going to grow the embies to blast and she confirmed that they will be using vitrification for freezing (it gives a 98% succesful defrost rate).  We will have our set up appointment when AF arrives - which should be next week (unless of course we get a miracle natural BFP   ) and then start the cycle in April after next AF.

Thank you sooooooo much for your advice and recommendations, we definately made the right decision to come to the Wessex.  I may be a more freuqest visitor to the thread now - as we are officially at the Wessex!  

Kirst, I think I spotted you yesterday - we were sat in the corner - does your niece have blonde hair?  Great news about your scan.

Hope everyone else is bearing up okay.

Elly


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been around for ages - was trying to get my head round the idea of starting another cycle, and trying to sort out my non-sleeping son!  

Anyway, I just thought I'd drop by and try and catch up but so much has happened since I was last one here I can't get through it all.  

PoDdy, really sorry to hear you had such a poor experience with The Wessex. Fingers crossed for those little embies and hope you recover quickly from the OHSS.  

I have some rather surprising news - I'm pregnant. A natural pregnancy. We're both still shell-shocked, and as Witters may remember my last natural pg ended in an early m/c at 6 weeks but we're trying to remain positive while we can.  

I'll keep you posted.

Meanwhile, hi to everyone - hope to try and catch up with all the news over the next couple of days. How are all the bumps - I seem to remember we had a fair no of BFPs before Christmas?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations Splodgesmum on your pregnancy- hope that it all goes well

Well an update from me... scan this morning (day9) I have 5 follicles at 16-17mm and another 4 at 10+ mm, Possiblility of a couple of others as not a clear view of one ovary. So Sue has booked me in for egg collection on Tuesday, earlier than expected. She hopes that over the weekend the smaller ones will catch up but says the others look good.
This all seems a little unreal...

Hope everyone else is ok.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi lam im really pleased scan went well that all sounds promising hopefully they will catch up with the others. take care and good luck for tuesday
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

PoDdy - so sorry hun to hear about the OHSS but great news on all the frosties hun and once you're feeling better you'll be able to give those lovely embbies a nice home   thinking of you and sending you lots of    

Kirst- good news on no cysts    hope you're doing well...

Splodgesmum- congratulations hun and keeping everything crossed for you    

Lam- wow well done hun, sound good... you have egg collection on Tues and I have embryo transfer - 2 hopefully if all goes ok with the thaw of our frosties  

Elly- hope you do keep popping in more often now and am glad all went well at your appt too... Sue is lovely  

Thinking of you all and hoping you all have a good weekend..

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

i was wondering do the injections make you tired i am exsausted but only on my third one, they have increaed the dosage wondered if it was this as i dont remember feeling like this last time ? i just wanna sleep all the time 
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm quite tired as well kirst last night I went to bed around 8.15 ... lol ... I do think it's due to meds and your body getting used to all the stuff going round...


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope all doing well....

Kirst, so pleased that your scan went well, how are things going with your injections?? Hope you're taking it easy, and not feeling too tired.

L, great news about your follicles, your doing really well - good luck with EC on Tuesday its exciting! 

Sofia, good luck with ET on Tuesday too, your bedtime sounds similar to mine and I'm not taking any drugs yet, lol.

PoDdy hope your ok, been thinking about you   

I'm still waiting patiently for AF to arrive, I'm sure she will arrive soon.....I hope!!!!

Hope everyone else ok.

Running girl xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies!
Lottie here – Sorry it’s been a while since i last got on here – been away working!!! I’m nannying for a friend at the moment and they have no internet! I finish at the end of this week and will be more able to get on-line and catch up with you all.
I’ve had a quick read through the last couple of pages tho...
PoDdy –Bless you huni.  I too had my first TX cancelled as i had OHSS...A nasty thing to go through and so gutting. I wasn’t even allowed to have my eggs collected and had to sit there whilst all my little follies faded away – seemed futile after all the efforts to get them! BUT – you have frosties and that is FANTASTIC angel...I know it seems tough right now – but your little embies are in the safest place and once you are feeling better you can have 2 back where they belong.  It shouldn’t take too long huni.  Thinking of you – keep warm and look after yourself. 
Witters – Hi darling! How are you and your lovely little ones?! Been ages since we caught up...Can you PM me and let me know if we are still meeting? That way i will get a msg on my blackberry whilst I’m not able to use my laptop...TY! 
LAM – GR8 news about your EC planned for tues – Good luck!!!!
Sofia – Hi lovely – Good luck with your thaw...Will be keeping all crossed for you – How exciting babe!! 
Splodgesmum – Congrats on your npg!!! Well done you! Hoping that all continues well...stay positive...

Right – HELLO to everyone else! How are you?
Tillie & I are both well – Tillie now filling out and laughing loads...
Hopefully I’ll be seeing you on the 28th?!! Is that correct? Is the meet still going ahead?
Pls someone pm me if Witters is not about.

Lots of love
Lottie XXX


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey- the meds have made me really tired as well.
Also fond it hard to focus for long or get motivated to do much.
Hope it is all going well.

Take care

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all
hope evryone is doing ok, lam how are you feeling - is it tuesday you go in for ec. im over tom got my day 8 scan check for my little follies cant believe im on day 7 already just done the new injection today forgot how much it hurt me last time.

hope everyone else is doing ok
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I am doing ok... tired...and a little aprehensive... but also excited..
Will seem really strangte only going to school for one day and then 4 off esp as only just finishing half term.

Birdey= hope the injections don't hurt too much.
Sofia- good luck with ET on Tuesday.
Running girl- hope you can get started soon too.

Is the meet yp still on for the 28th?
Take care

L


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ladies,
writing from my hosp bed, so will be brief.
thanks so much for your words and thoughts. still feel rough, but knowing we have 9 waiting makes me happy. we have decided they will be our last chance as we need to get on with our lives.
love to all,
poddy


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

PoDdy, good to hear from you. How long will you be in hospital for? Keeping everything crossed for those precious embies when you're ready to use them.    

LAM, fingers crossed for you too for Tuesday.  

Hi to everyone else. Won't be able to make the 28th but will keep an eye out for future meet ups.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pody- hope that you are feeling better and won't be hospital for too long.
Take care of yourself.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi poDdy good to hear from you hope you not feeling too poorly - look after yourself 

lam good luck for tuesday not too long to go now, take care

hi to everyone else
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, sorry to hear you did end up in hospital   Remember that every day that pases is a day closer to feeling better   I totally understand your thoughts, I'm sure your 9 embies will give you a great chance of becoming parents.  We thought the same and only had 3 embies 

Splodgesmum, congratulations!!  Keep positive, remember every pregnancy is different!  You can obviously carry a baby, so I'm sure you will be a mum of two in several months time!

Lottie, I don't think I will make the meet as we have found a new home for Woody, and hopefully it looks like that will be the day he goes.  I guess that everyone else is still on for it though...


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Witters, thank you - had my HCG results back today, they've gone from 74 (Tuesday) to 488 (Friday) so they're pretty confident it's not ectopic, but I've been referred for an early scan.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all - had my day 8 scan today bit mixed emotions really got about 20 plus on each ovairies which she said is over half than normal but they not big anough, got 2 at 11 and then a cluster of about 7 at 10 then loads all small. they hoping the cluster of 10 ones wil grow, gotta ack again wed see how they doing but might be they dont get many again therwise too high risk of ohss. just feel im letting us down cant seem to get anything right. i have them all they just dont wanna grow big enough. on good news though she said they will up my pain relief for ec as was in agony last time and really has been worrying me.
hope everyone else is doing ok/ sorry for the moan
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Congratulations Slodgesmum, I really hope it all goes smoothly for you all.  It gives us hope that it can happen naturally!

Kirst,  good luck for wednesday hun.  I hope they grow big and strong.  At my last clinic they told me to drink at least a pint on milk everyday as it makes for good 'juicy' eggs.  Keep sending positive vibes down to them.    Thinking of you.

PoDdy, get well soon.  Its horrible when you get so far and then end up so poorly.  Hopefully you are starting to feel more comfortable and will be well enough to go home after a few days and then you can start planning your FET ready for your embies to come home where they belong.  

Good luck for tomorrow Lam.

Running girl, hope AF arrives - we are in the same boat.  i thought mine was going to start last week as I was very bad tempered - poor DH - but nothing.  We could get a miracle but I am not holding my breath - would be good though.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Splodge, great news!  Liking the ticker 

Birdey,   Don't blame yourself, these things can happen and do for not only you.  Atleast they are aware of it and can act accordingly.  You are in safe hands, I'm sure.  Just be aware of the OHSS symptoms and keep in touch with them of how you are feeling.  Positive thoughts your way!

LAM, Sofia, will be thinking of you both today!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well egg collection done from 5 follicles they got 3 eggs...They said that was goos but less than i hoped for.
Now to wait for tomorrow and the phone call to see if they have fertilised.

Sofia- hope all went well today.
Birdey- good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello girls,

PoDdy - so sorry to hear you’re in hospital, hope your feeling better soon love.  Keep us updated BIG  

Kirst, don’t be too hard on yourself, hoping not all, but a few grow big enough for you...let us know how Wednesday goes xx

Sofia how did everything go today, hope you’re ok and resting up.

I was told by a friend the day you have ET to watch a comedy or something that will make you laugh lots and lots, apparently it helps with eggs embedding It’s worth giving it a try, laugh and laugh lots Sofia so watch something funny tonight like the new Sex in the City movie......  

L, 3 eggs is great, keeping everything crossed for you     how are you feeling now?  How do you feel afterwards sore in anyway? 

Finally my AF arrived today, I’m booked in for scan on Thursday, if all ok I will start Puregon the same day.  Ells, I was like you, very moody my DH said to me, it must have been on its way; apparently I’ve been very, very prickly.  Hope your AF arrives soon too, you never know you may get a little miracle have you done a test? 

Love to all, Running girl x x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Flying visit just to say that I have got my feet up and am relaxing... also had a good couple of belly laughs reading posts just in case   got stuff to watch so just going to chill.. dh is making dinner and it smells lovely so that's good... from the 4 frosties all survived the thaw to start with but only 2 went onto 6 cell div so those are the two which are now on board    oh and this arvo Wessex was very busy... anyone there this arvo? might have seen you and not known... there was a cute little boy that a couple brought from Guernsey to show the nurses and staff - bless he started crying his eyes out but it was only cos they woke him up so he got a bit grumpy.. not surprising.. I always find it lovely to see Wessex miracles when we're there... gives you hope... We have a nice pic of our embbies in place so fingers, toes and everything crossed now for this 2ww... I had acupuncture too this am which really chilled me out - really needed it cos I was feeling a lot of nervous energy...

Right sorry for no personals today but just wanna put feet up... still wanted to give update to everyone too   

Good luck to everyone xxxx

have to go back to work tomorrow    oh well... not a lot I can do about it but intend on trying to take it as easy as I can... right got to go lovely dh just brought my dinner in  

bbs
Sofia


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
lam - well done 3 eggs is excellent make sure you take it easy and rest - keep positive x

running girl - thanks for kind words - glad your af arrived fingers crossed for thurs let me know how you get on

sofia - glad everything went ok today - just take it easy when you go back tom - good luck

witters - thanks for your post sorry was just having one of those days 

PoDdy - hope you feeling bit better x

elly - thanks i started on the milk ill do anything, how are things with you now? 

thanks everyone for the cheer up 
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Lam, keep resting and sending positive vibes to the clinic, 3 eggs is good.  Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.  

Sofia, thats great news that all 4 survived.  Sending you  lots of  and tons of    .

Running girl, we must be in body sync - my AF arrived this evening.  I like your friends advice about laughing a lot that sounds like a good plan. 

I have been very teary all evening    and now I know why - hormones! DH has told me that he may have to go away on business at the end of March, which will be just when we start the cycle, which has made me sad.  This will sound very girlie   but I get a bit scared staying at home on my own.  We were broken into a few years back and ever since I have always been very wary of staying on my own, silly I know.  We are moving home this Friday so might have to ask my sis to stay  with me as every creek and squeak will keep me up.  I have to phone the clinic tomorrow and book our planning appointment in, all systems go!  Onwards and upwards.  I must stop feeling sorry for myself (sorry ladies) .

Kirst, good luck for tomorrow hun, keeping everything crossed for you. Hope the milk makes a difference.   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay?

Elly


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Phone call this morning to say all 3 eggs have fertilised and are looking good- nothing between them atm.
So unless we hear differenttly tomorrow- Et is booked fro Friday pm.
EC wasn't too bad. I had half the normal dose of Sedation drugs as i get drowsy on Paracetomol and only remember a pressure feeling that was a little tender. Feeling a little tender and bloated and really achey around kidney area this morning- but nothing that a hot water bottle doesn't soothe. I have not needed to take any painkillers which is good.


Running Girl and Ells- glad that AF has finally shown up so you can get started on treatment.

Birdey- hope the scan goes well today.

Sofia- Hope that you can take it easy at work.

Positive vibes to you all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Lam, that sounds really good sending your embies positive growing vibes   . 

We have booked our set-up appointment, its next Wednesday afternoon - everything happening at once as we get the keys to our new pad on Wednesday too!!  I cant believe how quickly it has all come along. 

Has anyone had their natual cycle messed up after having treatment?  Mine is all over the place, one month its early, next month its really late, then its really light and then other months really heavy   .  It always used to be about 30-32 days in length and days 1 and 2 used to be really heavy and then would get lighter and be over and done with normaly -day 4-5.

Hope everyone else is okay.  Kirst how did the appointment go?  PoDdy how are you feeling hun - better I hope?

Elly


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Sofia!  Take it easy and do lots of laughing! 

LAM, fantastic news!  I bet you welcomed that call   Rest up until they are back where they belong 

Ells, great news that treatment is underway.  Good luck with the move!  My cycles are all messed up regardless.  I'm no on metformin to help me to ovulate naturall.  Some monthes I don't O, others it's a perfect CD14 and cycles like this current one, it's CD35+!  Just expect the unexpected and hopefully you won't get disappointed 

Big hello's, how are you's and good luck's to everyone!  I am a little out of the loop at the moment as there is lots going on this end.  I have found Woody my horse a new home and he is set to move at the weekend.  We have also been travelling the country looking for a pony for Myles and Keilidh and have found a beautiful little mare for them which we hope to collect the following week.  It's all go getting everything arranged and set up.  Exciting though!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all

lam - thats fantastic news well done hope you are taking it easy

elly - thanks for the message, glad you got your app sorted your right it does come around really quick

scan went well today sue was pleased still loads but have 15 larger ones which she is hoping will grwo that bit more and the smaller ones wil not. so hopefully some of those will be ok, next one fri she thinks ec will be mon or tues depending on friday, so ill let ya know
thanks kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst - thats great news - keep drinking the milk!  

Good luck for Friday.

Lam, good luck for you too on Friday - sending you lots of   .

Hi to everyone else.
Elly


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well transfer went fine today. 2 good quality embryos 8 cells each on board.
Birdey- hope the scan went well today.

Now for a lazy weekend.

Take care all

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all
lam - im glad it went well today thats really good they both good quality, you just gotta reast and look after yourself

running girl- how did your scan go thursday?

we had our scan today and had 4 big enough follies but they wanna leave me for weekend take more injections and see if they can get the cluster below them to grow that way we might have more eggs so gotta go back for another scan monday and then should be ec wed, just more cost for injections and extra boat trip next week but i know its for the best and hopefully will gain more from it im putting my faith in them they know whats best. im shattered from long travel day today so am off to veg out on sofa with duvet before long day at work tom.

hope everyone else is doing ok?
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

LAM - glad transfer went well   really good embbies too    try and chill out and take it easy now..

Kirst - am sure they know what they're doing and it will be worth it   all the best of   

am thinking of you all.. sorry personals a bit scarce at the mo

running girl- how did the scan go?

hope you all have a good w/e..

bbs

Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey- Glad things are going well. Hope that the others catch up and you can have EC on Weds.
Running Girl- Hope that all went well.
Sofia- hope you get a chance to rest a bit this weekend.

As for me I am feeling a little uncomfortable today, a little achy...
Taking it easy.. lots of Telly and mags to read.

bbl

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

How are you feeling Lam, has the discomfort eased off?  Sofia, are you still resting up?

Kirst, what did they say at the scan today, are you on for Wednesday?

Running girl, how are you?  Where are in the cycle?

I got a call this afternoon, which I wasnt expecting, from the drug company, I didnt think that they would be ringing until after our planning appointment on wednesday?  We dont even know what drugs we are going to be on yet?  Is this normal?  

Hope everyone else is okay?

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all

lam - hope you are resting and not too sore, make sure you are taking it easy

sofia - glad things went well hope you felling ok?

elly - we had our phone call before our app but we did know what drugs we were gonna have this time around so bit diff, they aobviously have chosen correct dosage from your set up app etc. another step forward thats good it will fly by

running girl - hope you are doing ok?

well just got back from scan today we have around 23 follicles goes from one extreme to another, they are going ahead with ec wednesday but are unsure if they will put any back in due to ohss. im only taking half the amount of trigger injection tonight in hope that they all dont have eggs in, sue is hoping that about 10 ish will and then as long as im not too porrley we can go ahead on sat. really confusing last cycle we were looking to cancel then only got 3 2 fertilised now its the pther way aorund. sue has said though if too many and cant have ec they will be frozen wait 2 weeks for me to get back to normal go back and looking at about 6 weeks to put bck in. we are confused though and prob sound thick - if they wont put back in due to ohss do they freeze all of them or do you have to wait see how many fertiliesed then freeze if any suitable - we got ourselves all confused.

also if cant go ahead with et and they do it 6 weeks later do you have to pay for this or is it part of this treament?
sorry for loads of questions we asked loads in there and then still had more as we travelled back.

my tummy is so sore, sue has said that this one will be totally diff too and that im gonna be in quite bit of pain after ec, gotta keep fluids and protein high rest and hope   

well we shall see just gotta keep hoping this wil be our time - dont know what we will do if not - not sure how much more we can keep doing.

hope everyone else is doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
Aftter EC, ours were fertilised straight away and frozen the next day.  I was a little disappointed, as I would have liked them to have gone to 2/3 days or about 8 cells, so we knew that they were viable, but apparently, they just bag them as soon as they have confirmation that they have fertilised.

The only charge is for any drugs required for the FET cycle.  There is no charge for freezing.  

Once your AF arrives, you can start planning the FET for the next cycle.  i.e AF arrived yesterday for me, we have an appointment on the 16th to discuss the next steps and when my next AF arrives they will wait for my lining to be the right thickness and then do ET (I think).  So, you can imagine 4 weeks to next AF, then 2 weeks in to the next cycle, ET.

Witters, please correct if I'm wrong.  I have yet to do any investigating as I have been a little bit in denial  

Feeling tonnes better than i did last week, but still not 100%.  There is something wrong with my liver function at the moment, so maybe that it what's making me feel rough.  Also, AF arrived with punishing vengence yesterday, which is good because it means no more burserelin   yay and also, we can start looking forward.

Just wish pain killers would help with AF at the mo....haven't I been through enough

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi poDdy good to hear from you - so sorry you really been through it all havnt you? glad you can start feeling more positive. thank you for your help its just so confusing adn im really worried just hope it will be ok. were you at risk of ohss - did you have high amount of follicles at your scan or was it just from trigger injection +

thanks kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey, 
I had 10 follies on each side on the Friday scan, triggered on Sat night (half doseage 5,000iu) and then at EC (Mon) there were 20 follies per ovary......still don't understand  .  We got 15 eggs and 9 fertilised and were frozen.  I had a scan on what would have been my ET day and my ovaries were like a large bunch of grapes.  Basically, once they drain them to recover the eggs, they begin to refill with fluid, so a few days later you feel really uncomfortable and if you are very unlucky, you develop OHSS. 

If they recommend no ET, then my advice is just to go with it.  Think that you have done the hard work and hopefully, you have some embies to show for it.  In hind-sight, there is no way I would have gone for ET, even if I was offered it.  I have never been so ill in my life and hope never to be again.

Just more waiting now......

PoD


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

poDdy
thanks - its just such a roller coaster last cycle we were worried because we might not get any now we got too many, i have only got half doasge of the trigger tonight too sue said it be best, i do trust them im just scared we want this so much and i feel like im letting us down all the time. just wanna know whats happening rather than the wait. i know im gonna be in tears wed.
how long were you in hospital for, bet you really pleased you got 9 frosties waiting for you?
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi birdey,
7 days.....it was nice though (except for feeling dredful and not being able to move and having someone monitor every fluid that went in or out of me   ).  It was more like a hotel, but better because they bring the food right to you.  I didn't eat between Sunday and Thursday.  They gave me anti-sickness tablets and I started to get my appetite back.  I ate soooooo much   and I'm pleased to report that the food was fantastic!  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi poDdy - that sounds like a good hospital   apart from feeling ill, im pleased you feeling better from it though, least you were being looked after.
this site has major helped me am on here every day straight from work think its driving my hubby mad  

keep me informed of how you are, ill let you know how wed goes  

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

morning all

had my trigger injection last night ouch that hurt - feel rubbish today been up all night worrying about ec tom - if we get eggs, if we get too many, if im gonna be ill, will we have any to freeze etc etc etc its driving me mad. my tummy is so uncomfortable but then i keep thinking i got bout 23 massive follies on there so it will do. gonna try have resting day gonna see my mum, nan and sister as today is 3 years since my lovely gdad passed away so gonna have some family time, might take my mind off it as wanna look after them.

hope everyone is doing ok today?

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.  What time is your appointment?  

PoDdy, glad that you are feeling better and more comfortable, I hope they sort out the liver prob quickly so that you are back to feeling 100%.

Lam, how are you feeling today hun?

Sofia, how are you doing?

Running girl, hope you are okay.

Hello to everyone else, hope that you are all okay.

Well we are going to be moving into our new pad tomorrow - we cant wait.  We are also having our planning/set up meeting in the afternoon.  Our drugs will arrive on Thursday - I just cant believe how quickly it has all come about!    We should have a good couple of weeks to sort the bungalow out before we start the treatment - we are going to have some building work done, as its a little small at the moment but we have to wait for the planning to be approved first. I am hoping (PMA!) that we will be adding and decorating a nursery when we submit the plans!

I hope to be able to log in on Thursday or Friday - hopefully once we have set the internet connection up!  

Good luck to everyone having scans/treatment in the next couple of days, sending a mass party and oodles of postive vibes and prayers to you all.

Elly


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Birdey, sorry to hear of your potential OHSS.  I hope you get through avoiding it!

PoDdy, good to hear you are feeling much better!  Don't be suprised if this cycle is ultra long as your body heals itself..

Elles, good luck with the move!

Regarding the OHSS, Mine ere frozen on day 3, but that was only because they didn't believe how ill I was and were sure I would pop in for transfer dispite being in ICU hooked up to everything and anything via my central line.  They were too poor a quality to freeze but we persuaded them to - thankfully!  AF arrived and she was awful.  Then that cycle was twice as long as my body healed.  I then set up my de-regging cycle and the following cycle had them transferred.  The FET cycle was treatment charge free, but I had to pay for the medication and the HFEA fee as it was a new treatment cycle.  It was a lovely cycle and I felt well throughout it.  I am so glad that I couldn't have the original transfer as there was no way my body could carry a pregnancy.

I hope that answered the questions.  Please ask directly if not!

Good luck with the transfer Birdey!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
thanks for that witters realsie how little we know about stuff things just keep popping up, just gonna pary for some good luck and hope we can get some eggs and good quality ones to freeze as if this does not work we cant afford another fresh cycle so its all hanging on that. plus im dreading being ill, my health is rubbish due to other conditions so bit scared. been feeling rough today but think its just nerves, tummy has been painful but expect thats normal 

ells good luck with the move hope it all goes smoothly for you

lam how are you feeling today, good i hope?

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I know that I really suffered during stimming, my tummy was very bloated and sore.  The day before trigger, a friend booked us in a hotel so we could relax and I'm glad he did as the only relief I got was the water in the swimming pool.  Main thing is to keep those fluids up, you need them to flush everything through and to keep those electrolites effective.  In the end, I needed a tummy drain as the fluid was excessive and compromising my organs.  They really try to avoid it as although it offers virtually instant relief, it complicates treatment as you loose those important electrolites.  It's all about blood chemestry.

Trust your instinct, if you feel poorly, for goodness sake get yourself to the hospital.  The quicker you are treated, the less severe the symptoms.  I will send you lots of positive vibes that you are able to avoid it or at worst control it yourself at home.

As I said, I only got 3 embies from 25 eggs as my eggs were all rubbish quality.  Those 3 embies were all only a 'fair' which are usually too poor to freeze, but we persuaded them.  They suprised even the embryologist when all 3 survived the thaw and then even more when the two replaced both stuck around for the long(enough) haul.  Never give up hope...


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180342.0


----------

